# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  خوات الريل يدخلون بلييز للمناقشه ..وحريم الاخوان بعد يقربون

## بكيزه الدرملي

هلا بنات 


انا بتكلم في موضوع حريم هالايام ..ومن واقع اشوفه مب اسمعه (اششششووووفه بأم عيني)

حريم الاخوان (الاغلبيه) اللي دوم يتشكون من اهل الريل ابغي ابغي اسألهم 

1- ليش اهل الريل يحتشرون عليكم ؟
2- شو اللي مب عايبنهم فيكم؟؟
3- ماكله حلالهم مثلا؟
4-معرسه وماخذه اخوهم او ولدهم على حسابهم؟؟
5- مقصره ويا اهل ريلج؟؟

بصراحه كل بيت ادخله الاهل يتشكون من حريم الاولاد..

اهمال -نقلل حجي -خراطات -وجذابات-ومكارات درجه اولى-حالهم وحال العزابيه واحد-راعيات مشاكل-قليلات ادب-لسان طويل-وكله بسير بيت امي ويايه من بيت امي-وما عندها الا هالبلاك بيري غايصه فيه يعل عيونها البط-ملوعين بجبود اخواننا وجبودنا..

بصراحه نفس الاغلاط اللي ف بيتنا اشوفها في البيوت الثانيه..

نحن فالبيت 

اخواني معرسين ..واللي ماخذينهم من الاهل ومشاورينا قبل لا ياخذونهم ..بصراحه كانو في بيوت اهلهم شعله من النشاط والاخلاق والادب ..

لكم من دخلو بيتنا ....
1- رقاد الين الساعه 1 او 2 الظهر
2- يوم يطلعون من حجرهم ييلسون شرات الاميرات فالصاله ويا هالبي بي الخايس 
3- ما يحطون ولا يشلون قلاص ماي فالبيت 
4- اهماااال شديد للزوج..طاف وبو لالباس بالحيل(ويوم يكلمونهم يزعلون )مالت
5-وشايات ونقالات حجي ..اخبار البيت واسراره عند اهلهم_
6-24 ساعه مبوزين ويبون يطلعون ويتمشون...(واخواني ما يحبون هالسوالف وهم ما ينعطون ويه ,كل يوم يبون يهيتون
7-مايوجبون اهالي رياييلهم..لا ف اعراس ولا ف عزا ولا عزايم..

ويوم انكلمهم بلطف وننصحهم ما يرضون ويزعلون ويطولون لسانهم يعل لسانهم القص (بصراحه ملوعين جبودنا وايد ويتحسبونا ساكتين عنهم خوف منهم بس ما يعرفون ان نحن ما نحب انزل مستوانا لهم عشان ما يطفشون اخواني والا هم زولة اتزولهم ) يتحسبونا ميتين عاليلسه وياهم..

وريايلهم لاعت جبودهم منهم وكل يوم حشره وضرابه وهم طاااف..والحين متحلفين لهم وبيعرسون عليهم..بس نحن نهديهم وما نبا بيتهم يخترب بس المشكله ان هم ما مطنشين.

الحين كل يومين بايتين برع وما ييون البيت..طفشو اخواني يعلهم الطفشه..


.وامي تهديهم وتهددهم من صوب ان ما يلعوزون بنات الناس..وتقول لهم كلمو اهاليهم ...والله انهم مب ويه حشيمه 
والله لو كنت مكان امي بجرخهم بمطرق ف ظهورهم وبروغهم من البيت بس امي ساكته عنهم

تطبخ للبيت وهم بكل وقاحه يالسين فالصاله وحزة الغدا ييلسون عالسفره يتحسبون عمارهم اميرات ومن يخلصون غداهم ينشون ولا يشلون صحن ..

وما يعيبهم يوم نكلمهم او نتحلطم ..اونه نحن سمعناكم ترمسون..عصبا عن ام يابتنا بنرمس شو يعني ياييبن تبونا نخدمكم...

رغم ان عندنا خدامه بس الطباخ علينا اخواني ما يحبون ياكلون من ايدين البشاكير..

لا تقولون لا تطبخون لهم لان البيت ماشالله فيه اخواني وابويه (طبعا مب عشان خواطرهم نحن نطبخ عشان اخواني )

وثيابهم البشاكير يغسلونهم حتى حجرهم وحماماتهم ..وتقولون خوات الريل..

على فكره كل البيوت ادخلها جذي..الا حريم السبعينات وبداية الثمانيات بصراحه ما عليهم كلام اما بنات التسعينات (اخرطي)

وقاحه وقلة ادب) 

نروح بيوت الاهل نتزاور ما ييون ويانا اونه نحن مب مجبورين (عيل ليش معرسين؟ بنات طلال بن الوليد) طالعين من بيوت اهلهم عشان الاكل والرقاد - واتون اتلومون هل الريل...

ملينا منهم ومتندمين كثر شعر راسنا ان هذيله حريم اخواني ..واخواني اطيب منهم ماشي بس هذيله الجنقليه ما يستاهلون يدخلون بيتنا..

كل ما اتذكر ابويه وهو ساير يخطب بناتهم قلبي يعورني ..مع ان مستوانا وايد ارقى من مستواهم بس ما نحسسهم بهالشي وكل ما نروح مكان ونفصل لنا عبي ولبس بفصل لهم وانخبرهم بس مب ويه نعمه ..

نسو عمارهم...

والله يابنات انا ماطرحت الموضوع الا اني مقهوره -نحن اللي نعرف نقدر الريل ما يانا نصيب وهذيل المستهترات ييهم نصيب ويشلهم شلهم طهف..

لا حد يتهجم ويقول مب الكل..انا قلت الاغلبيه بنسبة 90 بالميه..واللي تعرف عمرها زينه لا تي تهاجم كلامي وتهاجمني ..خلاص الزينه ان شالله تكون ازين والشينه ام طبع زفت ياما تعدل من نفسها ولا تسوي نفسها دلوعة بابا وماما والا بتيها شوته من ريلها وهي راقده ولاتتحسب اذا كان يحبها ما يقدر يتخلى عنها؟؟ ترا الخيانات هالايام مثل شربة ماي..

وانا ما الوم الريال اذا شاف له شوفه وحرمته جنقليه

ما انطرح الموضوع الا وهو واقع نواجهه كل يوم...

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## جرح وحداوي

اناااا من رااي على حسب..كلن باصلة ..

----------


## سوارة

هههههههههههههههههههههه فديتج والله حاسه فيج 
الحمدلله انا ما عندي اخوان معرسين 
بس عندي حريم حمييه مطلعين قرون عمتيه فديتها مثل ما قلتي 24 ساعه يا رقاد يا طلعات وان يلسوا عندنا يمسكون هالبيبي هههههههههههههههههه
بس نحن نسكت دام الريل راضي شو بنسوي يعني 
بس انا عني لو اخواني عرسوا ويابوا من هالاشكال والله مااسكت لهم بالعصا وانا من قبل مخبره اخواني هالشي وقايله محد يزعل مني لو باجر حرمته انضربت خخخخخ

----------


## wafa123

الله يهديهم

----------


## مواليد2010

الله يعينكم صراحه

----------


## شيطونة

معقولة منتشرين بها النسبة 
90 %

أعتقد رقم مبالغ فيه

----------


## جمر بارد

ليش
وين باجي الردود؟؟

----------


## افناان

احيانا العكس 
اهل الريل هم اللي يتدخلون في خصوصيات مرت ولدهم 
و بعدين اذا العمة و بناتها يالسات و متفيزرات ليش مرت الولد تقوم تشتغل مسكينة يعني هالشي يعتمد ع طبيعة العايلة في عوايل اصلا ما يدشون المطبخ 
و خوات الريل وما ادراك ما خوات الريل ما يرتاحون الا اذا سووا مشكله لمرت ولدهم 
بقلج ع مثال من الواقع اونه شو انتي ولدج اسمر ع هلج و ولدج الثاني ابيض علينا ، بالله عليج هالكلام ما يجرح 
؟؟ 
و لا لمن العمة تحرج مرت ولهدها جدام الاوادم انتي ليش سويتي جي و انتي وانتي ، ها كله ما يجرح ؟؟ 
ليش كله تعقون اللوم ع مرت الولد الفقيرة 
و لا اللي يقهر لمن تدخل عليهن مرت الولد تسلم كلهم مادين البوز شبرين و رافعين خشمهم و شوي بيضرب السقف ما دري على شو و عقب يقولون ليش ما تزورينا و ليش ما نشوفج 
قمة القهر 
افففففف

----------


## دهن العووووود

> معقولة منتشرين بها النسبة 
> 90 %
> 
> أعتقد رقم مبالغ فيه



قسم بالله مب مبالغ ... انا والله ما مر علي بيت الا وفيه من هالنوعيه كلل بيت اعرفه فيه...

----------


## ♥ ҜĦoŐθ5Д

والله كلامج صح 100 % وان مأيدتنج وبشدة

*ومثل ما قلتي هني : على فكره كل البيوت ادخلها جذي..الا حريم السبعينات وبداية الثمانيات بصراحه ما عليهم كلام اما بنات التسعينات (اخرطي)
وقاحه وقلة ادب)* 

هو صح لكن حتى بعض حريم السبعينات والثمانينات نفس الشي يعني جيه ولا جيه هم اخرطي
بس فالحين يتكبرون ويستهترون ما اقول غير حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل على هالامثال التافهة

----------


## دهن العووووود

> هلا بنات 
> 
> 
> انا بتكلم في موضوع حريم هالايام ..ومن واقع اشوفه مب اسمعه (اششششووووفه بأم عيني)
> 
> حريم الاخوان (الاغلبيه) اللي دوم يتشكون من اهل الريل ابغي ابغي اسألهم 
> 
> 1- ليش اهل الريل يحتشرون عليكم ؟
> 2- شو اللي مب عايبنهم فيكم؟؟
> ...



برد اكتب باجي كلامي عقب لاني مشغول هههه

برب

----------


## HudHud5

صح اللي يسوونه غلط المفروض يتحركون شوي و يشاركون، و أنا أشوف الحل بإيد اخوانج، المفروض يتناقشون معهم بانفراد و من دون أعصاب عن هذه الأمور، كل شي بالهداوة

يعني حلو الوحدة تكون عضو فعال بالبيت هذا يزيد من قيمتها عند أهل ريلها و تحس انها وحدة منهم و فيهم

----------


## مون لايت

الله يهديهم

----------


## العنود20

> احيانا العكس 
> اهل الريل هم اللي يتدخلون في خصوصيات مرت ولدهم 
> و بعدين اذا العمة و بناتها يالسات و متفيزرات ليش مرت الولد تقوم تشتغل مسكينة يعني هالشي يعتمد ع طبيعة العايلة في عوايل اصلا ما يدشون المطبخ 
> و خوات الريل وما ادراك ما خوات الريل ما يرتاحون الا اذا سووا مشكله لمرت ولدهم 
> بقلج ع مثال من الواقع اونه شو انتي ولدج اسمر ع هلج و ولدج الثاني ابيض علينا ، بالله عليج هالكلام ما يجرح 
> ؟؟ 
> و لا لمن العمة تحرج مرت ولهدها جدام الاوادم انتي ليش سويتي جي و انتي وانتي ، ها كله ما يجرح ؟؟ 
> ليش كله تعقون اللوم ع مرت الولد الفقيرة 
> و لا اللي يقهر لمن تدخل عليهن مرت الولد تسلم كلهم مادين البوز شبرين و رافعين خشمهم و شوي بيضرب السقف ما دري على شو و عقب يقولون ليش ما تزورينا و ليش ما نشوفج 
> ...

----------


## طبعي مزووحي

والله كل وحده تمشى بأصلها البنت لماتروح بيت ريل تعرف شو العادات وتقاليد مب نها وعلموها شو العادات من جديد

----------


## بقايا بسمتي

الغالية ممكن تردي تقرين الموضوع من الاول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لو حطيتي نفسج مكانها بترضيها على عمرج ؟؟؟؟

الغالية هاذي حياتها و هي حرة فيها و انتي مو من حقج انج تحاسبيها على رقادها او نشتها ... 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=696425
و هالموضوع لا تنسينه و فكري بطريقة معمقة مب سطحية و من نظرتج انتي ...

اخوج هو السبب و انتي تقولين اخوج طيبين و ما تلاقين شراتهم ؟!!!!

للاسف انتي انانية تبين الكل يعاملج مثل ما تبين بس انتي ما تعاملينهم باللي يعجبهم .. 


..............
........

...




الله المستعان حشى تدققون فكل شي خخخ

----------


## أحب الكروشيه

امممم ليش ما تقعدون وياهم ويكون عندكم حد كبير مثل ابوج او عمج وتفهموهم انهم لازم يساعدونكم فالبيت وجيه يعني
والله يهديهن إن شاء اللّـہْ

----------


## مشوطه

على فكره كل البيوت ادخلها جذي..الا حريم السبعينات وبداية الثمانيات بصراحه ما عليهم كلام اما بنات التسعينات (اخرطي)

وقاحه وقلة ادب) 

ووووواي فديتني جيل بدايه الثمانين وانا يقول يارب ليش الناس تحبني مووووووووووووت والكل يتمناني اكون ..... وافديت تربيتي واللي رباني عسى الله لا يحرمنى منهم 
وبخصوص جيل التسعينات ليش الغاليه انتي داخله كل بيت وشافيه هالحريم شو يسوون 
واذا السالفه عن الرقاد فكل وحده وكيفها ترقد وتنش متى ما تبا وبكيفها ولانها متزوجه فاكيد ترقد متاخره ياخي بين الحرمه والريال سواااااااااااااااااالف اخر الليل بعد ما يستوي يااختي انها تنش من وقت وخبرينا حزتها اخوج ايجابي 100% مافي حد يعرف عن الاخ غير الزوجه والمشاكل انتوا ما تعرفونها فمالكم دخل فيها فحال تزوجتي بتعرفين الرمسه اللي كتبتيها بحقهم غلط والسموحه

----------


## zaafranah

ما أعرف شو أقول 
بس الحمد الله انج طرحتي مشكلتج 
لأني نفس المعاناة يلي نحن نعيشها 
سبحان قبل لا ناخذهم طيبوبات وعسولات بس لمن ناخذهم تظهر حقيقتهم 
ونفاقهم وجذبهم تدرين أنا اتبعت طريقه وطول عمري بمشي عليها تدرين شو طنش تعش ولا أعتبرها شي في حياتي هي والطوفه واحد 
سلامي لكم

----------


## أم وفوي

الله يعينج بصراحه تعانو نفس اللي أنا أعانيه 
ألحين عرفت أن فيه ناس يعانون نفس المعاناه اللي أنا أعانيها الصراحة

----------


## ورد جوري 20

انا معاج بكل كلمه , اصلا حرمة الولد يبالها عصا تادبها , يقعدون الصبح يتريونا نريقهم ونغديهم ونعشيهم

وانا مجربه هالشي حرمة اخوي انا وياها نقوم نفس الوقت وانا اسويلها الريوق ومره قلت بجرب اذا ما سويت ريوق شو بتسوي ,,, تصدقون ما تريقت تترياني اسويلها خدامتها وانا مادري ..

وابا اقول شي ثاني ترى الغلط كله على الريال المفروض يادبها ويقولها هاذولا اهلي وهذا بيتج مثل ما هذاك بيتج تنظفين وتشاركين وياهم بس وين الرياييل هالايام مااااااشي كلهم خيخه على قولت اختي 
يمشون ورا حريمهم كانهم عنز ومايرضون عليهم

الله يهديهم

----------


## سحلوت

في حرمات مثل ماقلتي
لسانهن يردنه عجتوفهن من طوله
لا يحترمن ولايقدرن حد صح
بس في حد صراحه ولو انها نسبه قليله هالايام تشوفينهن 
انهن يكونن نفاعات ويحترمن الغير
(على فكره عندنا هالحاله)هههههههههه
بس شو نسوي الله كريم

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

_والله يا اختي ما اعرف شو ارد علييييييج


الحمــدلله الحمــدلله الحمـــدلله
انا ما مر علي مثل جي كلاااااام
أو
نوعيه ناااس إلا نااااااااااااااادار أسمع فالميالس

احس في مبااااااااااالــغه في كلامــــج،
ولا تقولين 90% احس واااااااااايد
ومب شرط اتحددين الأعمـــارماله دخل


الزين زيييييييين والشيــن شيييييييين >_<
والله يهـــــــــدي حريمإ خـــوانج_

----------


## ألستروميريا

فديتج و الله حسيت بالحره اللي فيج 
بس الحمد لله حريم أخواني مآ في أحسن منهم .. 
الحمد لله لك يا رب .. 
بالعكس .. ما يتأخرون بالرقاد الا نادرا .. و يحبون يطبخون و يساعدون امايه و يقدرونها 
و يحبون كل اللي في البيت .. اللهم لك الحمد .. و طبعا الكل يحبهم .. 

و الله يصبركم على ما ابتلاكم .. و الله يصلحهم .. 
و ادعي لهم بالهدايه فديتج و تحري اوقات الاستجابه .. 

بالتوفيج يا رب

----------


## loveing blue

عندنا وعندج خيرعاتي لاعت جبووووووووووووووودنا 
الله يعين

----------


## كشه منفوشه

وازيدج اكره شي يوم تيلس تعاير للحين ماعرستي وليش جي تلبسين وانا المعرسه مالبست جي 
ودي ازغدها 
مشكوره الموضوع

----------


## أميرة الوجدان

تعرفون شو هي المشكلة الغيييييييييييييييييييييييييييرة تغار من خوات ريلها او العكس 

حريم لاه هههههههههههه


بس علة حريم الاخوات ينقل الرمسة لبيوت اهلن طبعا الاغلب مب الكل 
لاني يوم زرت اهلها لقيتهم يسألون اساله بخبث خصوصا امها عاد امها الغيورة العودة عن موضوع خاص فيني على اساس مايعرفون اونه قلت لهم معقولة فلانة ماخبرتكم سكتوووو وانا اعرفها حرمة خوي تنقل كبيرة وصغيرة وتغااااااااااااااااااااااار منا يوم حد من هلهم يمدحونا مايمدحون خواتها لانه ماشا الله تبارك الرحمن نحن اجمل منهم بوايد بس مب عشان هذا نحن تعاملنا راقي مع الناس ونفوسنا مب وصخة هم بخل فيهم بخل فضيييييييييييييع يبون الناس تهديهم والناس تعطيهم لكن هم لا نحن مانحب نجامل واشيا وايد وايد برغم هذا امي تقول مالكم خص بحريم خوانكم والله مابيلاقون شراتنا وشرات امي نشلهم شل هذا كله عشان مانبعد خوانا من بيتنا وساكتين وبروحهن يعترفن انهن يبن بيت قريب منا من الدلع الي مدلعتهن امي عن نفسي ان خواتي مسوين لسوالفهن طاف يعني نحب عيالهن ونكرمهم غير جي مالنا خص فيهم لانه لو حطينا اذنا لهن مابنخلص وخوانا بيضاربون ربي يخلي امي فديتها

على فكرة خوات ريلي ما اعاملهم نفس مايعاملن حريم خوانا لنا بالعكس اخليهم نفس خواتي بما يرضي الله وطبعا على حسب التربية وعشان ريلي بعد فديته وعيالي لاهل ابوهم مب لاهلي ماباهم يبتعدون

----------


## أميرة الوجدان

مادري ليش خواات الريل وخاصة العانسات حاقدات على حريم خوانهن ويبن يخربن بيتهن كل ها لانه مايا نصيبهن وبلسانج قلتيها انج مقهووووره بدل ماتدعيلهن بالهدايه ماخليتي دعاه مادعيتيها عليهن[/QUOTE]

يا حريم لاتقولون خوات الزوج العانسات مب زين عليكم بيستوي عندكن بنات 
اذا ربي كتب لج نصيب احمدي الله 

لان انتي ازيد عنها ولا انقص 

وحدة من حريم خواتي تقول لاختي الي مب معرسة نحن عرسنا وخلصنا الباقي الي ماعرس وليش تلبسين جس نحن عندا بس المعرسات وليش تسوين جي نحن عندنا بس المعرسة وليش تحنين ريولج عندنا المعرسة بس تحني ريولها 
تعرفين اني اتضايج منها وانا معرسة وعندي عيال اقولها يافلانة مب لازم تقولين جي حق اختي انتم تربيتكم غيرخوانكم ماخلوكم تسوون جي او امكم ماخلتكم هالشي ببيتكم ببيتنا نحن غير متعودات على الدلع ( عشان اقهرها وتسكت طبعا انا الملسونة بين خواتي يحليلهن ) واقولها عندج بنات تستغفر وتقول لا ان شا الله بناتي يعرسون وهي ماتزعل مني تعرف اني حقانية 

الله يهدي الجميع

----------


## المغتربة

انا ساكنة مع اهل ريلي
اشيل و احط معاهم و لو ما اطبخ لازم احط السفرة اقل شي و اغسل ملابسي بروحي 
اللي ما ارضاه ع امي و بيت اهلي ما ارضاه ع اهل ريلي 
و المشاكل موجودة ف بيت اهل الريل بس بعد الوحدة تسوي شي لو بسيط ع الاقل مب شربها و اكلها ببلاش
و الاستقلالية مهمة و لازم المشاكل بتزيد يوم ريلي ساكن و اخوانه كلهم معرسين و العدد زاااد
تصير مقارنات و سوالف بس الوحدة اطوف
و تصير تدخلات في خصوصيتج لانج ساكنة معاهم
و ف النهاية مب لازم اطبخ كل يوم دام عندهم خدم و حشم 



ولو بطلع و بروح و بدور براحتي انا مب ملزومة في اي حد غير ريلي بعد ها اللي قاصر يدخلون ف طلعاتي
بس اقل شي الطباخ اساعد ف شي بسيط لو اشيل و احط و اسوي سويت
و اساعد او اييب خدامة اقل شي تساعدهم من باب الاحترام 

و عندي مرت اخوي ما تشيل قشة و ترقد لين الظهر و ما نشوفها كله بيت اهلها 
بس عادي عندنا خدامتين ف بيت اهلي و ما اذتنا ف شي و مستانسين ع عيالهم 
ف بالتالي ماله داعي اجرج اهلي و اخوي عليها عيب يعني و افاتن عليها 
كل واحد له خصوووصيته 

يعني اتمنى الوحدة تحترم حرمة اخوها مهما تسوي و العكس صحيح 
الحرمة تحترم اهل ريلها مهما يسون
و خوات الريل اعوذ يالله اللي يدخلون ف كل شي يعني كل واحد له خصوصية ماله داعي التدخلات 
و الحمد الله خوات ريلي مثل العسل ولو الف و ادور ما القى شراتهم 

و اي حرمة سووي لها بيت روحها و لها مملكتها بتسوي و بتطبخ و بتشيل و بتهتم لان لها خصوصية و محد يدخل ف طلعاتها و سفراتها او مثلا بتعزم حد اليوم او بصبغ ها اللون او شرت غنفة او سرير او شي
يعني عطي الحرمة مجال للاستقلالية و بتتغير وايييد


و سبحان الله من سرت بيت روحي تغييييييييييييييييييرت واييييييد للاحسن و اطلع و ادخل و اسير و ارجع 
اطبخ و اسوي و اتعدل و اعدل بيتي ولو ما بطبخ و بشتري لي صحن مندي بو 18 درهم من برى عادي
يعني لج خصووووصية كبيرة و تسوين كل شي براحتج
و سويت لاخت ريلي حنتها ف بيتي ع حسابي كهدية لها من باب الحب و استانست وحليلها 

مشكلة البنات ينسون ان اي حرمة او بنت تبغي خصووصية و الوحدة ما تدخل ف شي ما يخصها
بس انا ملاحظة البنات الصغار جي يعني بعدها مسكينة ما تعرف شي و يبغي لها نصيحة و حب و احترام يمكن تتغير 
و ف النهاية انا وحدة ما تكرر ههههههههههه بدت بمدح

----------


## زنوبه ماركه

ههههههههههههه حسيتج واااي. مقهوره 
حبيبتي الحال من بعضه. أنا عندي زوجة أخوي لسانها طويل ؤما تحشم أحد أي حد يقولها كلمه ترد ب ألف وتنش من رقادها الظهر الغداء زاهب وأمي آلي تسويه لأن إخواني وابويه ما يحبون طباخ البشاكير حتى أخوي ما يروم ع طولة لسانها وقاحه ما طبيعيه فيها وفكل شيء تدخل عمرها يعني مثلن إذا أنا بغيت اطلع بتتدخل عمرها وبتسمعني كلمتين أحين أنتي شو يخصج إذا أمي وابوي راضين قبل كنت أراددها بس تعبت وهي لسانها ؤسخ وطويل الله يعينها بس الحين ما أقولها شيء لأنه شهور وبطفش من هالبيت بروح بيت وأمي مسكينه ما تقولها شيء عشأن ما تعور رأس أخوي ووووووووو لو أقولج بيشيب رأسج حتى خلاص صرت ما أحبها ؤلا ارتاحلها والمكان إلي تيلس فيه أحس ثقيل ع قلبي الله يهديها بس

----------


## ابتســــــم

اخ اختي لاتشتكي لي لااروح ابكي ...والله الحال من بعض ..ان سكتنا قالو خوافين وان اتكلمنا قالو قليلات ادب ..و تسير مشاكل والخوف انو الاخ يروح مننا والمشكله يصدقون حريمهم ويكذبونا ..بس والله واحد من اخواني ماشاء الله عليه لو كلمناه او رسلنا له رساله عن تقصيره تجاهنا ومن حرمته يعتذر ويصلح اموره الله يجزاه خير.اما التاني مع حرمته وحنا الخربانات ..
ولا يتهجمون عليناحريمهم وفي بيتنا ويرمونا بشرفنا ...ولكن اليوم يسووون وبكره عندهم بنات وعيال والجزاء من جنس العمل ..
الله يحفظ اخواني ويهديهم وزوجاتهم وذريتهم آمين.
شكرا على الطرح الرائع والانيق وماشاء الله كاتبه كل شيء بذوووق

----------


## راعية الفزعات

الله يعينكم ..
هالامور الحمدلله ما عدنا لنه كل حد فبيته بروحه ويشرفونا شرات الضيوف الخفاف ..
وأهم شي في حريم اخواني محترمين اخواني وشالين امي فوق راسهم ..الله يدوم المحبه

----------


## عالمي الوردي

ههههههههههههههههههههه
انا اتمنى اسير واجباتهم هم يسولي طاف مايخبروني ولايشلوني

----------


## عالمي الوردي

بعدين صح شو يخصه بنات سبعينيات واول ثمانينات اوكيه منو قلج 

بالعكس انا حمياتي من جيل سبعينات قمه في النذاله ماتطبخن ومعرسات بس فالحات يعطون نصايح 24 ساعه ومتكبرات 

ولاحظته انه جيل سبيعنيات وايد يتفلسف 

حمياتي تشتغلن ووقت العزايم بس تكشخن ونحن حرام علينا وحلال عليهم ويبونا نحن نقرب ونجهز وكل شي وهن مثل ضيوف ومشكله هن اكبر عني بعشر سنين واعتقد انه هم القدوه مب يبونا نخدمهم وغير هذا يشوفون اعمارهم وايد كبار على سالفة انهم يساعدون ويقربون مع انه الي اكبر عنهن يساعدن 

يتحرون حرمة اخو ريلي خايفه منهم وتبا رضاهم يمكن يعرسون ريلها 

وكل مانقعد وياهم كله يرمسون عن اعمارهن ويتريون اي شي عسب يمسكونه عليج

واظن انه هذا كان منتشر في وقتهم انه حرمة اخوج بشكارتج والوقت الحين تغير 

اذا يبون حرمة اخوهم تكون اوكيه وياهم لازم هم يتحرمونها ويعاملونها كاادميه من بينهم مب يخبرونها سوي هذا ومفروض تسوي هذا وغيره 

ولا ويشوفون شغلج ودراستج شي مب من حقج ولازم تتفرغين لريلج وهن تشتغلن لا محتاجات وعندهن ظروف

شو رايكم ماتعتبر هذي انانيه

----------


## La Princesse

ههههههههههههههههههه والله حالة 

انا يوم عرست ما عرست عشان اطبخ وانظف وايلس وياهم 
انا مب ملزومة فيهم اصلا .. حتى امه وابوه مب ملزومة فيهم !!
من طيب اصلي لو يلست وياهم وسلمت عليهم .. انا ملزومة فريلي وبس

ولا تقولون عمتج مثل امج وانتي مثل بنتها
لا حبايبي لا هي امي ولا انا بصير مثل بنتها .. بنتها بتم بنتها
وانا بتم الا مرت ولدها .. كافي مثاليات ..

و بعدين انش 2 انش 4 انش 11 فليل محد له خص موووول مول مول 
شو هالارف الي معيشين بنات الناس فيه !!!!!!!! لو انا وحدة من حريم اخوانج
كنت بعرف كيف اوقفكم عند حدكم عشان تعرفون ان بنات الناس مب خدم عندكم

----------


## Ch3nel

> ههههههههههههههههههه والله حالة 
> 
> انا يوم عرست ما عرست عشان اطبخ وانظف وايلس وياهم 
> انا مب ملزومة فيهم اصلا .. حتى امه وابوه مب ملزومة فيهم !!
> من طيب اصلي لو يلست وياهم وسلمت عليهم .. انا ملزومة فريلي وبس
> 
> ولا تقولون عمتج مثل امج وانتي مثل بنتها
> لا حبايبي لا هي امي ولا انا بصير مثل بنتها .. بنتها بتم بنتها
> وانا بتم الا مرت ولدها .. كافي مثاليات ..
> ...

----------


## أدور حل

هذا موضوع من سنة ونص وبعدهم الناس يضاربون فيه.. بس الخير عندنا وعندكم.. الحمدالله يارب

----------


## ام براءه

كلللللهم حريم اخوانك صنف واحد؟؟؟
المهم خصوص عوره قلبك يوم تتذكري يوم راح ابوك للخطبه تذكري انها قسمه قاسمها رب العالمين 
والله يهدينا جميعا

----------


## naggwa

كلامك صح

----------


## عيووووون

الله يهديهن

----------


## AfraAls

ماعرف شو يظرج رقادها لين الظهر !! وماعرف ليش تبينها تشل صحنها دام الخدامه موجوده !! يعني كل حد حر ومدام انكم راقين وشايفين خير على حسب كلامج خل يطلعون بروحهم في بيت ويعتمدون على عمارهم ومحد ينتقد حد يعني ماعرف ليش وايد منفعله !! البنت مب متزوجه عشان تشل صحن ع قولتج وتقوم من صباح الله 
لا وبعد معترضه انها تبا تطلع !!!! هي وريلها يتفاهمون لكن شكلكم انتو يالسين تدخلون في حياتهم 


موضوعح وايد غريب صراحه

----------


## مراسيل الوفاآ

ههههههه يعني الصراحه انصدم من ردود البعض واللي تقول كيفها، عيل ليش مسمينها حرمه بيت؟ ديكور مثلا ولا متزوجه عشان تكون الاميره النائمه والكل يخدمها .. صدق امركن عجيب  :19: 

من الذوق والادب واللي تربينا عليه انه اذا كنا ف بيت حد المفروض نفزع حتى لو حريم البيت ما يبونا انساعدهم بس ع الاقل الوحده تنش الصبح تشوف اذا حد محتاي شي منها مب لاني حرمه ولدهم يعني اعيش اميره ف بيتهم حتى لو عندهم خدم بعد من الذوق اني انش واجابلهم دام باقي حريم البيت واعيات  :1:  اما اذا ف بيت مستقل هاييج الساعه يكون بكيف الوحده متى تنش ومتى ترقد .. ولا تنسون هالشي يحبب الحميات والعمه فيكن  :2:

----------


## La Princesse

سموها حرمة بيت لانها بتكون حرمة في بيتها هي مب في بيت اهل ريلها .. 
وثانيا يديدة هاي لازم تنش عشان تشوف يمكن حد محتاي شي منها ههههههههه
ومنو قال اني لو خدمتهم بكون ذوق و بخليهم يحبوني ؟؟ عيل لو جيه ما بنشوف 
البنات ينزلون مواضيع يتشكون من عماتهم ولا حمياتهم مع انهم يخدمونهم ليل نهار .. 

والي تقول اميرة وتبا كل حد يخدمها ومادري شو .. ما طلبنا حد منهم يخدمنا ..
ترا الي كان يخدمهم قبل لا نيهم نحن بيخدمنا الحين .. اقصد البشاكير .. 

يعني خوات الريل طووووووووووووول عمرهم ما يجيسون شي في البيت 
فجاة يوم تي حرمة اخوهم صار لازم من الادب والاخلاق انها تساعد وتسوي 

في احلامهم السعيدة والله

----------


## ميمي ^^

^^^^


صح لساااانج فى كل كلمة

----------


## Mi!Mi

الصراحة مؤ حلوه الأم تشتغل و اطبخ و هي يالسه في غرفتها يعني هي حرمه كبيرة أحس بعض البنات مؤ متفهمين صح مؤ ملزومه بس هي ملزومه من زوجها و الله يهدي الجميع و الخدم كم بيسوون حشى و هال أمور لازم تكون واضحه قبل الزواج ،

----------


## هنايف

اولا حبيبتي هذا مب اسلوب طرح تطرحينه وانتي خذيتي كل ذنوبهم لو كتبتي باسلوب ارقى عن جي كنت يرد على موضوعج بس السموحة منج انتي قلتي السانهم طويل من اسلوبج بالطرح يببن عليج انتي نفسهم وشكلج انتي هب مقصرة فيهم بلسانج الله يهديكم بس

----------


## اوكسجني

تدرون ليش من الافلام هاااي اللى صورت لنا العمه القاااسيه بنتها شريره ومرت الولد سفاحه والولد مظلووووووووووووووووووم لاحضن كل فلم واكيد جيلنا جيل اكترونيات يشووووفن الافلام وبيتأثرن ويوم يعرسن يتخيلن

----------


## طموح دبا

لا حول مب لها لدرجة،،، يعني انا مثلا عائشة بروحي بس لو سويت لهم زيارة لازم أخلي شغالتي تساعد شغالاتهم ،، اعزمهم عطلعات بس ما يطلعون ،،، أتواصل بالتلفون لكن ما شي تواصل،،، والله من فترة ما شفت أرقامهم على موبايلي لا مسج ولا اتصال ولا زيارة،،،
بس عادي عندي أزورهم ،،، يعني أحس الموضوع مبالغ فيه خاصة الأسلوب الله يهديج سب فسب هههههههههه

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

> سموها حرمة بيت لانها بتكون حرمة في بيتها هي مب في بيت اهل ريلها .. 
> وثانيا يديدة هاي لازم تنش عشان تشوف يمكن حد محتاي شfي منها ههههههههه
> ومنو قال اني لو خدمتهم بكون ذوق و بخليهم يحبوني ؟؟ عيل لو جيه ما بنشوف 
> البنات ينزلون مواضيع يتشكون من عماتهم ولا حمياتهم مع انهم يخدمونهم ليل نهار .. 
> 
> والي تقول اميرة وتبا كل حد يخدمها ومادري شو .. ما طلبنا حد منهم يخدمنا ..
> ترا الي كان يخدمهم قبل لا نيهم نحن بيخدمنا الحين .. اقصد البشاكير .. 
> 
> يعني خوات الريل طووووووووووووول عمرهم ما يجيسون شي في البيت 
> ...


معاج بهااشي

----------


## ثمايل

> يعني خوات الريل طووووووووووووول عمرهم ما يجيسون شي في البيت 
> فجاة يوم تي حرمة اخوهم صار لازم من الادب والاخلاق انها تساعد وتسوي


يبتيها ع الجرح صدقج والله 

انا فبيت هلي ريلي جي عندهم ثلاث بشاكير غير الدريول

وما يشيلن شئ حتى الطباخ ع البشاكير ويوم دشيت بيتهم حشرني ليش ما تطبخين وليش ما تشيلين وليش ما تسووين

زين انتن ما تسووون ليش انا اسوووي 

لي رجعه...

----------


## مس UAE

الله يهديج الغاليه 
من عاب ابتلى ..
انا عندي حرمة اخويه مب من اهلنا ولاشي لكن الحمدلله علاقتنا عاديه جدا صح كانت بدايتها مب لين هناك لانها كانت عروس ونحن اول مره تدخل بيتنا حرمه غريبه لكن مع الوقت تعودنا ومانحب نسمع اخويه يضاربها لاني في يوم من الايام بكون مكانها وماارضى ع نفسي حد يرمس عني بغلط عشان جي مانحب نغلط عليها اذا سوت او طبخت شي من نفسها كيفها نحن نزوج اخوانا عشان نحن نرتاح من مجابل متطلباتهم وحشرتهم ..يوم بي اخوج يلوومج وقتها انقهري لكن دامنهم عايبنهم وياكتين عيل لا ترمسين محاسبه انتي ع كل كلمه

----------


## lona81

> ههههههههههههههههههه والله حالة 
> 
> انا يوم عرست ما عرست عشان اطبخ وانظف وايلس وياهم 
> انا مب ملزومة فيهم اصلا .. حتى امه وابوه مب ملزومة فيهم !!
> من طيب اصلي لو يلست وياهم وسلمت عليهم .. انا ملزومة فريلي وبس
> 
> ولا تقولون عمتج مثل امج وانتي مثل بنتها
> لا حبايبي لا هي امي ولا انا بصير مثل بنتها .. بنتها بتم بنتها
> وانا بتم الا مرت ولدها .. كافي مثاليات ..
> ...


صراحة الله يعين اللي ماخذينج 

عيب عيب هالرمسه يا اختي انت اتحشم الانسان الغريب وتووجب منه وين عاد اذا كان ام ريلج ولا ابوه ولا حد من هله يعني هذيلا اهلج واهل عيالج في المستقبل .
احنا اتربينا علي الاحترام والذوق في التعامل يداتنا وامهاتنا يتفازعن علي كل شي وكانت ظروفهم صعبه وحياتهم اصعب مش نفسنا الحين 

ولله مستغغغغغربه كيف اتقولين مش ملزومه من امه ولا من ابوه ؟؟؟؟ يعني جيه انتي ما تحشمين ريلج اصلا 
حشا داخلين حرب هب سايرين تبون تبنون بيت وعايله 
ملاحظه اخيره لو ريلج قرا هالكلمتين قبل لايعرفج او ياخذج سمحيلي ماظن حتي يفكر ياخذج

اللهم عافنا بما ابتليت به غيرنا 

الله يهديكم

----------


## La Princesse

لا عيل ابشرج .. ريلي عارف هالكلام و موصلتله هالمعلومة من زماااااان  :Smile: 
ثانيا منو الغريب ؟؟ انا ولا هم ؟؟ انا الغريبة ولذلك المفروض يحطوني بعيونهم
مب يتريون مني اشل واحط .. انا ملزومة فريلي وفبيتي .. فقط لا غير ..

----------


## اسيرت شوق

:10: ماصارت حرمة اخ الكل يبي يتحكم فيها وبطلعتها ودخلتها كانها متزوجة العايله كلها مب بس الريل 
حبايبي لكل شخص حدود المفروض ما نتعدها يعني بنت الناس المفروض تحترم اهل ريلها وتقدرهم واهل الريل المفروض يعرفون ان البنت خلاص مزوجة مش مثل خوات الريل يعني تبيلها خصوصية ما تقدر تكون فاضيه لهم 
يعني اوكي بساعد بس بحدود 
والي تبي خدامة لهم يروحوا مكتب الخدم يستقدموا وحده منها خدامة ومنها زوجه بعد اوفر للعايله عن المخاسير 
المشكلة يرضون على بنات الناس الشي الي اهن بروحهن ما يرضنه على عمارهن يعني الزوجات من كوكب ثاني مثلا تراهن انا وانتي وانتي الي تنتقدين واهلينا ينتقدون حريم خوانا وحريم اخوانا ينتقدون حريم اخوانهم وهلما جرى 
الله يهدي الجميع مافي حرمة ما حصلت نصيبها من الانتقادات اول الزواج

----------


## المغتربة

بعد ها اللي قاصر انش الصبح و اسوي لهم ريوق و غداء و عشاء 
ويوم اطلع استأذن منهم ولو بسافر اخذ شورهم ولو بشتري قشة اخذ رايهم
والله حالة و الله يعينها اللي عندها خوات ريل جي 
يمكن كودليزا رايس و نحن ما ندري 
اعوذ يالله صدق حريم و يخلون من الحبة قبة و يرزون ويههم ف كل شي 
و بدل ما تنصح و توجه و تعاتب تحش ف حريم اخوانها



من آداب النصيحة : ان تكون النصيحة سرا بين الشخصين الناصح و المنصوح فقط ،،
و ان تكون في وقت مناسب 
و بكلام طيب و تبينين ايجابيتها و عقب تقولين بعض سلبياتها بطريقة حلوة 
المساعدة مطلوبة بس مب بالاجبار 
اساعد ف شي معقول جدا و لي حريتي و شخصيتي و كياني المستقل


بعد ها اللي قاصر اقول مرت اخوي ترقد لين الظهر و احش فيها يدام كل الناس
و اللي ما ارضاه ع عمري مفروض ما ارضاه ع مرت اخوي 
و اللي يحش فيها اقص لسانه بعد و حتى لو اخوي يعلق عليها ادافع عنها 
خلى ترقد بالعافية عليها و ع قلبها

----------


## UM ALI & DODO

اساسا من اسلوبج يبين انج مو سهلة...الله يعين حريم اخوانج عليج..و حبيبتي لا تخلين الغيرة تحكمج...باجر اذا عرستي بتفهمين وايد امور من نظرتهم هم. مرت الولد مفروض تكون مثل الاخت والا ما ترضينه غلى اختج لا ترضينه عليها

----------


## دلعي غيـر

خيبــــــه .. قلبــج متروسه انتي  :18: 
تبيــن الصدق العتـــب الاول و الاخير على الريــال .
يا انه يسنع الحرمه و لا نه يخربها و يدمرها زود ..
واللهـ المستعان

----------


## اناناسة

الغلا تسالين ليش الناس يشتكون من حريم الاخوان و ماشاءالله بروحج ما خليتي كلمة شينة 


ما نصبتي اليهن :33: 

 :10: 


عافانا الله و الله يخليلي اخوات ريلي  :35: 


والله لو كنتي اخت ريلي


*انا اللي كنت بطلب خلع و بنفصل من اخوج

الطيب


*و لا اتم ببيت يمين يسار اسمع اهانات و الشتايم !!!

شو عبدة !!!! ؟؟؟؟؟

يا حبيبتي نفسي غالية عليه !!!!!!!!!!!!


جان برفع عليج قضية الشتم في المحكمة !



الريل يتعوض ! و لا حياة كلها اهانات من قبل اهله !!




الا : 

مالت

ويطولون لسانهم يعل لسانهم القص

طفشو اخواني يعلهم الطفشه..

والله لو كنت مكان امي بجرخهم بمطرق ف ظهورهم وبروغهم من البيت 

الجنقليه

المستهترات

والشينه ام طبع زفت 

والا بتيها شوته من ريلها 

عشان ما يطفشون اخواني والا هم زولة اتزولهم


هالبلاك بيري غايصه فيه يعل عيونها البط

ويزعلون ويطولون لسانهم يعل لسانهم القص



وانا ما الوم الريال اذا شاف له شوفه وحرمته جنقليه



ماشاءالله ما في كلمة و لا لقب و لا شئ ما عقيتي عليهن !!!

_كما تدين تدان عزيزتي_

اللي مبين من الموضوع في بيتكم او على الاقل انتي ... كأخت الريل ما تحاسبين

بالكلام اللي تقولين و النطق بالالفاظ البذيئئة عندج ببيزة !!!!



اكثر ما لفت انتباهي في الموضوع هالكلمات .. :26: 


بالاضافة الى عندي تعليق على بعض اللي تفضلتي ..

1- ..بصراحه كانو في بيوت اهلهم شعله من النشاط والاخلاق والادب ..

البنت اللي في بيت اهلها شعلة من النشاط و الاخلاق و الادب ..ان تغيرت ببيت زوجها

تأكدي في شئ و سبب ,, خمد هالشعلة و النشاط و الاخلاق لان ان كان ذاتيا كما تفضلتي

مستحيل منه و الدرب يختفي فجاة !!!



دوري السبب ..السبب في تغييرهن ,,في بيتكم غاليتي ...

2- والحين متحلفين لهم وبيعرسون عليهم

شو اللي يضمن لاخوانج الطيبين الحرمة الثانية ما بتكون شرات الاولى ؟؟؟!!!





3- ترا الخيانات هالايام مثل شربة ماي..


لا تنسين غاليتي ,,, الخيانات هالايام شرات ماي الشرب للرجال و النساء !!!

ليش تعتقدين ان الزوجة اهملت زوجها هو بامكانه كشرب الماي يخونها ؟؟

وين الخوف من الله و التقوى ؟؟

وين الحياء في هالرجل ؟؟

وين احترام الذات ؟؟؟

يعني مثلا لو واحد من اخوانج يعامل حرمته بالشين و كل الصفات اللي تفضلتي

في حريم اخوانج كان فيه هو .. بتكون الخيانة كشرب الماي عند حرمته ؟؟؟

من حقها تخونه لان الخيانة هالايام كشرب الماي ؟؟؟..



يعني عادي ان اخوج مثلا كان الشين هي تسير تقيم علاقة مع غيره لانه شين و جنقلي !!!!

لا طبعا و العكس صحيح 


يا حبيبتي الخيانة الجنسية حرام و ما في اي مبرر له ..و هو مب شرات شرب الماي

بل له عقاب شديد ..



و النطق بهالالفاظ الشينة شئ غير حضاري ..

احترميهن... احترموهن و اعتبروهن اخواتكن و مب حريم الاخوان 

حطي و حطوا نفسكم مكانهن و عاملوهن كما تحبون ان تعاملون ..

و شوفوا العحب ..

للعملم ما قريت الردود من كثر موضوعج نرفزني و حزنت من اسلوبج ..


لا تنسين

كما تدين تدان 


و السموحه

----------


## ~شوق~

هههههههههههههههه
اولا نكج عجبني ههه ضحكني خخخ امس ش ايفه مسلسل بكيزه الدرملي وناسه ههه ايام هاه المسلسل من سنه سكتو

امم كلامج فيه اصحييه بس عاد لاتدعين عليهم ههه
الله لا يبلينا يارب// مب الكل طبعا اكيد فيه اسباب؟؟ ساعدوهن تراهن مثل اخواتكم ^^

امم فيه شرات هالنوعيه من الحريم مادري تعرفين شوسبب البدايه ايام الزواج
لازم اهل البيت يخبرونهم جيه جيه يمكن تعودن ع الدلع منكم خخخ
فيه حد مايحس ع دمه صح اشوف عمتيه تتعب ولا اساعدها احس غلط جيه حرام ع الاقل بوزع المسوؤليه ع البيت مثلا باجر انا بسوي غدا والثانيه تسوي عشا وجذيه توزيع للمسؤوليات 
عشان مايحس حد انه هو يسوي كل شي وباقين ولا عبالهم مرتاحين خخخ

حاولوا ترمسونهم وتوزعون مسؤوليه حلو المشاركه والتحاور بين اهل البيت ^^ ووعدم وجود حواجز بينكم

عاد مب حلو جيه روتين ارقد وواكل ولا مسويه شي هههههههه مايزهقون لول
استغفر الله
الله يصلحهم يارب 

مشكوره ع الطرح
سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## لازم اتكلم

بصراحه هالموضوع مرهق
كل حميه مب معرسه بنسمع منها هالكلام لانها ماجربت تعيش فبيت غريب عن بيتها تتنوع فيه الشخصيات منها الشخصيه الطيبه والهجوميه والخ والخ
وماتشوف جدامها غير حرمه الاخ تنتقدها الليل والنهار لانها غريبه وغير مواقف الغيره قد تكون غيره مقصوده او غيره عفويه بامانه يبونها ماتعرف شي ذات شخصيه ضعيفه غبيه فاشله عشان يكون لهن الفضل عليها فتوجيهها 
انا ماقول انه كل حريم الاخوان مظلومات في منهن اعوذ بالله وفيه منهن الله يعينهن
وكذالك خوات الريل فيه منهن بلسم وفيه منهن علقم
بس يوم بيعرسن بتتغير افكارهن بس عقب شو الانسان روح اذا انجرح مب سهل يترقع 
الصراحه العتب عالزوج الي لازم يشرح لخواته قبل دخول بنت الناس لبيتهم ان حياته بتتغير وبرتبط بانسانه واجباتها كذا وكذا فقط لا غير,ملزومه فيه وملزومه باحترام امه وابوه.
وفعلا تلقين اخت الريل تنتقد حرمة اخوها وهي ماتشوف عمرها نصيحه لخوات الريل الي بيتها من زجاج ماتحذف الناس بحجر لان يمكن يطلع حد منهم نذل ويفرج بحجر يكسر الزجاج الي ساكنه فيه  :Smile:

----------


## بنت بحور

> سؤال : 
> 
> *منو طلال بن الوليد !!!!!!!* 
> 
> يمكن قصدج الوليد بن طلال بس من زود ما شاله على حريم إخوانج ضيعتي الإسم ككككككككك 
> 
> المهم الغالية ،، كم أخو عندج ؟؟؟؟ وكم واحد فيهم معرس وحرمته عندكم ؟؟ معقولة الغالية كلهم شينات وفيهم نفس الطبايع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ !!!!!!!!!!! شي غريب والله 
> 
> بصراحة من إسلوبج وإسلوب الهجوم اللي مسويتنه عليهم أحس أن مب كل الغلط منهم !!! 
> ...




انا مع كلااااااامج ميه بالميه :32:

----------


## بنت بحور

واسمحيلي ياصاحبة الموضوع اسلوبج موووول ماعجبني وان دل على شي فيدل على اخلاق صاحبه وانتي باسلوبج ها قاعده تبينين انج غيرانه منهم والنصيب نصيب ومكتوب لكل شخص فالدنيا لاتقولين ليش هيه عرست وانا لا محداحسن من حد وكل واحد يرظى بنصيبه ويقول الحمدلله 
ودام اخوانج مرتاحين وماشتكو انتي ليش محتره ..

الله يهدي الجميع ..

----------


## روضه123

كلام صحيح 100٪

قله نادره الا تعرف السنع واكثر البنات مب الكل يخافون ان لو ساعدو بيتكلون عليهم

----------


## ~شوق~

> انا مع الاخت اللي قبلي 
> 
> ونفس الشعور ماداني عالم الحريم لدرجة اني اسوي المستحيل عشان اشرد اذا شي لمة حريم في بيتنا


ههههه شراتكم
سبحان الله اذا اي تجمع يستوي احس بعدم الراحه كله رمسه رمسه مخي يشفر واشرد خخ 
اسوي الماجوب علي واطلع ^^

الله كريم

----------


## نواري2011

بصراحة أحس الغلط ع الكل عليهم وع ازواجهم وعليكم بعد يعني معروف أول الحياة الناس ماتتاقلم على حياتهم مع أهل الزوج مفروض تحاولون تكسبونهن صدقيني مع الوقت يتعدلون وراح يحبونكم ويتغير اسلوبهم وبالنسبة لهم مفروض هم بعد يقومون بواجباتهم اذا مو من نفسهم تكلمونهم تقسمون الشغل كل يوم على وحدة الطبخ وبعد رجالهم ا يشدون عليهم شوى حرام اﻻم تطبخ لهم وهم جالسين وبالنسبة لبنات التسعينات والثمانينات ترى مو صحيح العمر ماله خص أنا من التسعينات اطبخ ﻻهل زوجي اغلب الوقت وع قلبي زي العسل وكل حريم العيال محبوبات وكأنهم اهلنا ربي يسعدهم حتى حريم اخواني عسوﻻت في البداية كانت مش متفاهمة مع الوالدة بس كنا نقربهم من بعض ﻻن احنا رايحات هي اللي بتظل عايشة مع امي المهم الوحدة وتربيتها العمر ماله عﻻقة واتوقع في أي بيت فيه مشاكل بس مع الهدوء والصبر تنحل والزوج سواء زين معي او شين اهله مالهم خص مهما كان الوحدة تقدرهم وتحترمهم هذا واجب والله يهدي الجميع اسمحيلي اختى ع كﻻمي اذا ضايقك

----------


## أميرة الوجدان

> واسمحيلي ياصاحبة الموضوع اسلوبج موووول ماعجبني وان دل على شي فيدل على اخلاق صاحبه وانتي باسلوبج ها قاعده تبينين انج غيرانه منهم والنصيب نصيب ومكتوب لكل شخص فالدنيا لاتقولين ليش هيه عرست وانا لا محداحسن من حد وكل واحد يرظى بنصيبه ويقول الحمدلله 
> ودام اخوانج مرتاحين وماشتكو انتي ليش محتره ..
> 
> الله يهدي الجميع ..


وممكن هي تكون احسن من المعرسات صح ولا لا 

ليش كل تفكيرنا يالحريم غيرانة هي معرسة وانتي لا ياجماعة الخير 

لاتقولون جي عندكم بنات 


حريم مامنكن فايدة ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أميرة الوجدان

> بصراحه هالموضوع مرهق
> كل حميه مب معرسه بنسمع منها هالكلام لانها ماجربت تعيش فبيت غريب عن بيتها تتنوع فيه الشخصيات منها الشخصيه الطيبه والهجوميه والخ والخ
> وماتشوف جدامها غير حرمه الاخ تنتقدها الليل والنهار لانها غريبه وغير مواقف الغيره قد تكون غيره مقصوده او غيره عفويه بامانه يبونها ماتعرف شي ذات شخصيه ضعيفه غبيه فاشله عشان يكون لهن الفضل عليها فتوجيهها 
> انا ماقول انه كل حريم الاخوان مظلومات في منهن اعوذ بالله وفيه منهن الله يعينهن
> وكذالك خوات الريل فيه منهن بلسم وفيه منهن علقم
> بس يوم بيعرسن بتتغير افكارهن بس عقب شو الانسان روح اذا انجرح مب سهل يترقع 
> الصراحه العتب عالزوج الي لازم يشرح لخواته قبل دخول بنت الناس لبيتهم ان حياته بتتغير وبرتبط بانسانه واجباتها كذا وكذا فقط لا غير,ملزومه فيه وملزومه باحترام امه وابوه.
> وفعلا تلقين اخت الريل تنتقد حرمة اخوها وهي ماتشوف عمرها نصيحه لخوات الريل الي بيتها من زجاج ماتحذف الناس بحجر لان يمكن يطلع حد منهم نذل ويفرج بحجر يكسر الزجاج الي ساكنه فيه


وانتي بعد حرمت اخ 
و معظمنا معرسات وكلنا لنا اخوان وعندهم حريم فعادي دامه في تجمع نساء لازم يستوي جي 

بس صج صج بعض حريم خواني عسل وبعضهن اعوذ بالله منهن ساحرات وكل رمسة نقولها سيده عند امهاتهن باقي يقلون نحن نسحب السيفون متى ههههههههه سوري بس صج صج صج في جي وفي جي بس اغلي حريم الاخوان شوي فيهن غيرة خصوصا لما يكون الاخ يحب خواته تحسين عيونها تتناقز من الغيرة اذا ياب لهن او شرالهن او وداهن 

مااقول الا الله يعين كل وحدة ويسلمنا من شر الحريم ههههههه

----------


## أميرة الوجدان

في رد مب عايبني اونه مب ملزومة بامه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


اووووف والله انتي فيج وقاحة السموحة يعني 

كيف ماتوجبين امه وابوه اصلا البنت الاصل ماتقول جي وهم ماقالوا لج تستوين خدامة 

لكن غصبن عنج تحترمينهم اذا اخوي ماعرف حرمته قدر امي وابوي ذيج الساعة نفس ماخطبناها له بنخليه يعرس ثانية تعرف كيف الواجب والعيب وتحترم ابونا وامنا 

حرمة اخوج لو قالج جي نفس كلامج بالضبط عن امج وابوج حرام انج رغتيها من البيت 

على فكرة ياما حريم يسون جي والله ماجذب عليج انه رياييلهم بالاخر عرسوو عليهم لا تقولين مايقدر والخ الا لانه رب العالمين مايرضى بالظلم 

شو هالكلام السخيف وربي انكن داثرات

----------


## أميرة الوجدان

> لا عيل ابشرج .. ريلي عارف هالكلام و موصلتله هالمعلومة من زماااااان 
> ثانيا منو الغريب ؟؟ انا ولا هم ؟؟ انا الغريبة ولذلك المفروض يحطوني بعيونهم
> مب يتريون مني اشل واحط .. انا ملزومة فريلي وفبيتي .. فقط لا غير ..


انتي الي ردج مب عايبني 

الصراحة ماعندج سنع كيف تقولين مب ملزومة بامه تقوين ريلج على هله!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

تعتبرين هالشي ذوووق يعني !!!!!!!

ترضين على حريم خواتج يقولن جي لامج !!!!! ؟ جاوبي ؟ نفس الكلام الي قلتيه ترضين حريم خوانج يقولون جي حق امج ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!! 

اقولج انتي بدمري حياتج بسبب طريقة تفكيرج العقيمة 

سبحان الله

اذا ريلج عنده عادي انج تسوي جي وتقولين جي عن هله اعرفي شي واحد تراه مافيه خير لاهله ومستحيل يكون فيه خير حقج حطيها في بالج عدل 

مهما صار ومهما استوى مرده لاهله وانتي يا انه يطلقج نتيجة انج مب ذكية اجتماعيا ولا عرفتي تحبين امه ولا تبين تخدمينها على قولتج مب ملزومة 

عن نفسي نفس ما ارضى على امي ماارضى على عمتي فديتها 

اتمنى وحدة من حريم خوانج تقول جي حق امج وابي اشوف ردة فعلج

----------


## مراسيل الوفاآ

ي ختيه اميره الوجدان ما نقول غير الله المستعان والله يعين الاجيال اليايه ..

الصراحه انصدم من هالردود كيف ام تيي وتقول هالرمسه عنبو ما يدرون انه الله فوق ويوم لج ويوم عليج، كيف بيجابلن بيوتهن وهن الاصول ما يعرفنها  :19: 


ي حبيباتي وخاصه اللي يقولن نحن مب خدم ولكم خصوصيه وملزومات بس ف رياييلكن، يوم بيكون لكن بيت بروحكن وعيالكم (الاولاد) بيكبرون ان شاء الله وبيعرسون وحريمهم بيرقدن لين الساعه ٣ و٤ العصر وانتي مجابله المطبخ تطبخيلهم وناشه من صباح الله ومحد مجابلنج هاييج الساعه دخلوا هالموضوع وحطوا ردودكن ونحن بنستمتع بالقراءه  :5: ، بس حطن ف بالكن الشي اللي ما ترضونه ع عماركن لا ترضونه ع غيركم وتربيه الانسان تبيّن من افعاله  :2:  والانسان ما بيستوي مثالي مجرد ما يفرض شخصيته ويقول هذا انا ومحد يغيرني الدنيا اخذ وعطا وانا متأكده مليون بالميه انه ماشي وحده سوت هالاشيا واهل ريلها تقبلوها ف ما اقول غير الله يعينكم على ما ابتلاكم  :1: 


الله يهدينا ويهديكم

----------


## الكل خذلني

كلنا في الهوى سوا

----------


## أميرة الوجدان

> ي ختيه اميره الوجدان ما نقول غير الله المستعان والله يعين الاجيال اليايه ..
> 
> الصراحه انصدم من هالردود كيف ام تيي وتقول هالرمسه عنبو ما يدرون انه الله فوق ويوم لج ويوم عليج، كيف بيجابلن بيوتهن وهن الاصول ما يعرفنها 
> 
> 
> ي حبيباتي وخاصه اللي يقولن نحن مب خدم ولكم خصوصيه وملزومات بس ف رياييلكن، يوم بيكون لكن بيت بروحكن وعيالكم (الاولاد) بيكبرون ان شاء الله وبيعرسون وحريمهم بيرقدن لين الساعه ٣ و٤ العصر وانتي مجابله المطبخ تطبخيلهم وناشه من صباح الله ومحد مجابلنج هاييج الساعه دخلوا هالموضوع وحطوا ردودكن ونحن بنستمتع بالقراءه ، بس حطن ف بالكن الشي اللي ما ترضونه ع عماركن لا ترضونه ع غيركم وتربيه الانسان تبيّن من افعاله  والانسان ما بيستوي مثالي مجرد ما يفرض شخصيته ويقول هذا انا ومحد يغيرني الدنيا اخذ وعطا وانا متأكده مليون بالميه انه ماشي وحده سوت هالاشيا واهل ريلها تقبلوها ف ما اقول غير الله يعينكم على ما ابتلاكم 
> 
> 
> الله يهدينا ويهديكم


امهاتهن مايرضن عليهن وامهات ريايلهن لو الود ودهن يجتلوهن ليش !!!!!!!!!! نفوسهن وصخة والي تزعل تزعل تضرب راسها بالطوفة 

والله لو حرمة خوي سمعت منها ولا عاملة امايه مب زين براويها الشغل ماارضى على امي ولا على عمتي على بالهن نحن ماعندنا مشاكل ! عندنا لكن متوكلات على رب العالمين والحمدلله ثمار الصبر قاعدين نجنيها 

ليش ماتعاونه انه يبر بأمه بالعكس بتكبر بعينه 

انا ما احترم الريال الي يسمع حرمته او يساعجها على اهله اعتبره مب رياااااااااااال عيب عليه الشنب حتى 


صج الله يعينهم على ما ابتلاهم ربي

----------


## ام خلود القمر

سبحان الله

خلي قلبج كبير و سويه عشان امج وابوج وخواتج واخوانج 

كما تدين تدان ولا تهتمين لهم ادري انه هالشي يغث ومن القهر كتبتي هالكلام بس انتي تحبين خوانج ولا تنكرين عسب جيه تخدميهم الله يحفظهم لكم

اذا تقدرين دورين وظيفة تشتغلين احسن من التفكير فيهم فكري بنفسج وحاولي تكونين مميزة بطباخج او اي شي حلو اكيد كل شخص له سلبيات ومحد انسان كامل 

اقل شي انه امج وابوج يحبون احفادهم وهم الاهم اما حريم اخوانج وكلي امرج للرب اذا انظلمتوا منهم لهم رب بيحاسبهم ومب زين تسبينهم واذا هم من النوع اللي يرمس وينقل برايهم انتي لا تحاولين تكونين شراتهم الانسان يرتقي باخلاقه

الله يرزقج الزوج الصالح

----------


## ضحيه زماني

متابعه بصمت

----------


## ثمايل

حسيت كاتبه الموضوع اشوي غيرانه اسمحيلي حبيتبي بس لاحظت من كلامج انه ليش ينشن متاخرات وليش يطلعن هالشى من ريايلهن مب منهن 

وبخصوص الرقااد اختي ما تعرفين شو يستوي بالحجره الريال والحرمه بينهن اسرار يعني سوالف بالليل ولا يشوفون موفي ولا يمكن رادين من دبي الفير 

فخليهم ع راحتهم دام ريلها ما يشتكي 

بس اللي لاحظته حتى يوم عرست تموا هله متدخلين بطلعاتي ودخلاتي واااايد يدخلون ليش تظهرين 

حتى برقاادي ونشتي انا متعوده ع ريلي فليش تبوني اتعود عليكن 

وبعدين هن خواته وامه يرقودون لين العصر محد يتكلم بس يوم يت ع حرمه الاخ لا لازم تنش وتطبخ لييييييييييييييييييييش 

بصرااحه احس في عايلااات بس حرمه الاخ لازم تطبخ وتخم مب حلووووة خصوصا انها يت غريبه فلازم الام والخوات يحبوونها مب يتحكمووون

----------


## ماما قصايد

أويه أنا كله ماسكة ألبي بي ههههههههههههه بس مب لعينة خخخخ

----------


## بدوية والنعم

:30:  :24:  نحن عدنا اللي تعرس نشجعها تسكن برا البيت ولوغرفة وحده تجنبا للقصص المتكررة ((خوات الريل وحريم الاخوان )) اماايا ماتبا صدعه 
وبعض اخواني هب مقتدرين يأجرون برا البيت ف شو سوت حطت نقاط ع الحروووف يعني ماباج تنشي متأخر... لها 3 ايام طبخ..... اما الظهره والرده دامها مع أخوي عادي بس مع ربيعاتها ممنوع وجي يعني 


إن شاء الله قريب أخوي بيعرس وامي قالت له مستحيل تسكن عندي ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت بحور

> وممكن هي تكون احسن من المعرسات صح ولا لا 
> 
> ليش كل تفكيرنا يالحريم غيرانة هي معرسة وانتي لا ياجماعة الخير 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اناكل اللي قصدته انه اسلوبهاا ماكلن حلوو والواحد يحكم على الناس من اسلوبه هيه بينت حقنا كيف انها شاله عليهم وهيه ماتعرف ظروفهم من ناحية القومه الصبح تنش تشوفهم شويبون يعني شو يبون مثلا كوب ماي والا تخم دامم الخدامات موجودات ليش بعد تقوم
> اذا فيهم عيبه او تقصير تقدر ترمسهم ومالاداعي اشل عليهم تعتبرهم خواتهاا مب عديله
> ...

----------


## ذبحنيღالشوق

خخخخخخ فديتهم حريم خواني نفس الشي ياخي خل يعيشن حيااتهم 
امي تطبخ لنا وهي تمووت فيهم وعادي
حتى نحن جييه العزابيات نقوم متأخر 
وكل وحده حره كفايه يدرسون عيالهم خخخخخخ

----------


## حمامة دبي

والله كل شيء بيد الريل.. اختالريلوامه محتشرات وبالاخر الريل عايبنه او يسوي نفسه محرج جدامكم ويطلع غرفته يراضيها وييبلها العصير ليدينها.. ليش تحرقون دمكم.. الرريل هو الي يخرب الحرمة او يصلبها.. اما ام الريل وخواته وغيرهم فهم اعتقد مشاكل مالها داعي.. وانا عندي حريم اخوان زحده زينه ووحده مب زينه ابدا.. لكن في الحالتين اذا شفتامي تشتكي اقول لها اسكتي ما لنا شغل خلاص ربيتي وماقصرتي.. خليهم تبين تنصحين مره وبهدوء لكن بدون حنه كيفهم مب صغار... يعني مايستوي نعلم زوجة الاخو الادب والاخلاق ووو خلاص هي عوده وتربت وخلصنا مب من حقنا اساسا هذا دور الاخ خله يستوي ريال ويمشي زوجته صح.. بالنهايةى الزينه زينها بيرجع على ريلها وبيتها وعيالها والشينه على بيتها وريلها وعيالها.. يا حبايبي لا تعورونراسكم خلاص.. 

انزين سوا لكم ايام.. كل يوم تطبخ وحده اذا العوق على الطبيخ.. وخلوهن ينامن كل الاسبوع الا يوم واحد تنش تطبخ ويمكن تفاجأكم بالسوشي و الكريم شانتيه.. 

سيتامبوسيييبل... ههههههههههه

----------


## عالمي الوردي

والله صراحه غريبه

اظن طلعاتها وخصوصيتها هي وريلها هي حره فيها

بس صحون وطبخ تقدرون تتفقون على نظام وتخبرونهم فيه

او تيبون طباخ او بشكاره خاصه بالطبخ وانتهى موضوع


وعلى طاري طبخ ورقاد تدرين عمتي طلبت مني اطبخ وطبخت ومسكت دوري وماقلت شي وغير هذا اسوي لها الي تباه

بس ماتخبرني بواجباتهم ولا تعطيني اهميه وغير تنتقدني بالبسي ومع كل هذا احترمها لانها حرمه كبيره واخر شي اكتشفت انه هذا كله 

من بنتها يعني الحميات هن الي تيبن مشاكل

----------


## La Princesse

> نحن عدنا اللي تعرس نشجعها تسكن برا البيت ولوغرفة وحده تجنبا للقصص المتكررة ((خوات الريل وحريم الاخوان )) اماايا ماتبا صدعه 
> وبعض اخواني هب مقتدرين يأجرون برا البيت ف شو سوت حطت نقاط ع الحروووف يعني ماباج تنشي متأخر... لها 3 ايام طبخ..... اما الظهره والرده دامها مع أخوي عادي بس مع ربيعاتها ممنوع وجي يعني 
> 
> 
> إن شاء الله قريب أخوي بيعرس وامي قالت له مستحيل تسكن عندي ههههههههههههههههههه


الله يخليلكم امكم ويحفظها ويطول بعمرها يارب .. لكن 
ما اتخيل اعيش بهالوضع .. كيف يعني لازم ما انش متأخر ؟ وجدول طبخ ؟ 
لاااا بعد ما اطلع ويا ربيعاتي .. امممممممم .. غريبين الصراحة ..

----------


## ساحره العين

يا بنات يا حلوات استهدوا بالله تري الموضوع جديم من 2011 يمكن البنيه فبيت ريلها الحين

----------


## صغنونه متزوجه

خافي الله في حريم اخوانج ولا ربنا بيبلاج باهل ريل يخلونج تصيحين نهار وليل انا ماادري ليش تتكلمين عنهم جي وطايحه فيهم سب صراحه كلامج يبين انه انتي يالستلهن عالزله والله حرام عليج انا ربي ابتلاني باخت ريل كنت اناديها امي لاني مغتربه وهي بعمر امي وانا حامل بتؤام تخليني اقوم الصبح واغسل واكوي وانظف غرفتي وحمامي ولا رحمتني وفوق هذا كله تتصنت على غرفتي وتطلع اسرار شو اسوي وشو ارقص وشو البس بحجرتي !!! وجايفه نفسها هي الصح مثلج تمامن !!! انا ماكنت ايلس معاها لانها يوم كانت تزعل كانت تقول اكره ايلس وياج مثل ماانتي قلتي عن حريم اخوانج مب ميتين عالجلسه وياهن وترى حنا نحس من يبينا ومن لا مااتوقع من رمستج هاي انج تاخدينهم بالاحضان والله من كلامج تخيلتج اخت ريلي تدرين انا بعد الي استوى فيني من اهل ريلي صرت وااايد اخاف الله في حريم اخواني ودايما اوقف معاهن ورحمتهن وهن حوامل وكلامي كله عسل وصرت اعاملهم كما احب ان اعااااااااااامل !!!! وحياتي معاهن وايد اتغيرت ؟! وصرت اخاف اظلم احد بس انتي يااا سااتر الله يعينهم عليج وايد كلامج قاسي ومبين انج ناويه خراب بيوتهم الله يستر عليهم بس .. يااختي خليج في امورج والله حراام باجر بتعرسين بترضين يتكلمون عنج جي ؟ ولا تقولين طبعي مو مثلهن والله باجر تشوفين وتحسين

----------


## صغنونه متزوجه

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=696425

ههههههههه لا تعليق نزله هالموضوع تقول حرمه اخوي وحليلها كاسره خاطري ماتدري عن مصايب اخوي والحين لاعنتها لعن نفااااق

----------


## مراسيل الوفاآ

^ 

موضوع اخوها منزلتنه 2010 وحرمة اخوها 2011 

لا تنسين حال الانسان يتغير اليوم وياج وباجر ضدج  :1:

----------


## رشااا

صدقتي يا راعية الموضوع 
عدنا 5 وكلهم مثل ما وصفتيهم والمشكله انهم مب بنات عززز ليش هالدلع مادري

----------


## المغتربة

والله ان الوحدة تسكن بروحها احسن
،،، نساعد و نسوي بس ما ايى يدام عينهم 
يبغونا انش من الفير و نطبخ لهم مع ان بدل الخدامة خدامتين 
ما ادري عرسنا عسب نشتغل خدم لهم ولا شو بالضبط 
و نطلع و ندخل يدخلون اونه شو لازم تستأذنون منا بعد ها اللي قاصر
نيلس مع رياييلنا ف الحجرة مال جمن ساعه بعد يدقدقون الباب 
بس شو نقول عشان ها الريل ساكتين و الحمد الله ظهرت بيت روحي و افتكيت 
و اللي عندها حميات شرات راعية الموضوع خلها تنتحر احسن لها ههههههههههههه

----------


## اناناسة

> يا بنات يا حلوات استهدوا بالله تري الموضوع جديم من 2011 يمكن البنيه فبيت ريلها الحين



و يمكن وصلت ل : كما تدين تدان !

----------


## تخفي هيامك

كلناا يو م كناا بنات مرينااا ب هاااي التجربه غيييره ومدري شوو ككككككككككككككككككككككك احسهاا مثل سن المراهقه بعدين يوم تتذكرين السالفه تستحين  :18:

----------


## حرمه يديده

السلام عليكم و الرحمه

بقولج شي .. قبل لا اعرس كنت اشوف ان مرت اخوي خقاقه و نحيسه خخخخخخخخ ..كونت عنها هالانطباع لان ما كنت اسولف وياها .. و فعلا كانت ما ادش المطبخ ف البدايه و مرات اتي تيلس معانا بس ما نسولف وياها اتم تطالع التلفزيون و يوم يوصل اخوي تروح حجرتها !! هي كانت تشوفنا اننا مب بالعينها . . و احنا نشوفها نحيسه!! و ها كله نتيجة اننا ما كنا نسولف و لا في شي يجمعنا !! مع الايام بدينا شوي شوي نسولف وياها و عقب ما عرست صرت انا مثلها ف البيت .. >>سكوتي كان اني استحي منهم و ما اعرف اسولف و اخاف اقول كلمه و انقع و فيني طبع يوم كذا شخص يشوفني اسولف اتلعثم و ما ارمس عدل .. 
عدم دخولي المطبخ>>لأني احس ان البيت مب بيتي و استحي اشل و احط و اخاف اسوي طبخه و تخترب و يعيبون علي ..
عدم زيارتي لأهل زوجي و حتى ما اطلع وياهم رحلات >> لنفس الاسباب اني استحي و ما اتكلم اتم ساكته ف اقول ايلس بروحي او مجابله ريلي احسن !! 

ما عذرت مرت اخوي الا لما صرت انا مرت اخو فلانه و حطيت نفسي مكانها .. بعدها عرفت اني كنت ظالمتنها بتفكيري!! 

بس الحين كل شي تغير اسولف مع الكل و ادش المطبخ اخبص و اسولف جدام الجميع عادي .. مع الايام الانسان يتغير
انا ما اقول انتي جي و انج ظالمه بنات الناس !! بس اقولج انتي ما عشتي الموقف اللي هم عاشوه عشان تحكمين .. 
و ف النهايه فعلا في امور تخلي الواحد ينقهر ..

بس حبيت ابين لج وجهة نظري(( قصة حياتي خخخخخخخخخ ))

----------


## m.dxb88

استغفر الله وربي بيعطيج درس بتعرفين انج ظلمتيهم وبتطلبين منهم يسامحونج

----------


## geegels

والله ما جذبت ي بس نحن الحمدلله مريحين راسنا من حريم الاخوان كل واحد معرس وسأكن بروحه له حياته الخاصه ما نشوفهم الا في المناسبات حتى أنا معرسة وساكنه بروحي ما أحب حد يتدخل في حياتي لا اهلي ولا اهله كل واحد يستقل وأسرته

----------


## مودية بوظبي

سمعو ياللي اطيحن في حريم الاخوان ترا مب كلكن طيبات وما شاء الله عليكن .. 

انا معرسة صارلي فوق 5 سنين وفوق هاه من عرست وانا كل ما احاول اسولف وياهم ايلس وياهم هم يتجنبووون وكله يسكتوون واذا في شي بينهم ما يخبروني اكوون اخر وحدة تعلم هذا اذا ما دريت بالصدفة .. عنبووو ملجة عيالكم انا وريلي اخر ناس ندري هذا كله من اخت ريلي يعلها النفااااد يالسة ع الدقة ... صايرة جنها راااااااااادااااااااااااااار 

لوعت بجبدي وصراااحة بعد انا ما احب ايلس وايد وياهم وجي لان البيت كله شباب عنبووو 24 ساعة لابسة وقايتي وفي هالجلابية او اذا ابا ادخن او احط ميكب .. يمكن انتو اللي فالبيت ما تحسن لانهم اخوانكم ومحارمكم يعني عادي عندكن بس نحن بنات ناااس ما بنظهر على الرياااييل كاشفات .. 

صرررااااحة قمت اتجنبهم واااااايد خاصة على طاري الطبخ .. انا ادري فالجامعة وعندي بنية حتى بنيتي ما اخليها عندهم يذلووووني على الساعة اللي تيلس عندهم ... ييلسوون يتمننون علي .. وفوق هاه يبوني اطبخ 

شقايل اطبخ وانا ارد من الجامعة النحس الساعة 4 او 3 ... وفوق هاه يعرفون اني ايي وما اتغدى وريلي بعد مب من النوووع اللي يتغدا يعني هم مب قاعدين يطبخووون عشانا ,, والعشا والله انهم يسووون عزايم وانا مادري اكوون المغرب عندهم يالسة وارد عرفتي ما اسمع الا حشرة فالميلس اكتشف انها عزييييمة .. 

وعلى قولتج اونه نححن ما نساااعدج خوات ريلي يبن يكووونن الكل فالكل .. مثلا لو قلتلها شو اشل شو احط ما ترد علي فذمتج هذيلا ويه حشييييييمة لا والله .. 

واذا طلعت انا وريلي اخر الليل يعصبووون ياخي شعليكم فيا انا وريلي دواماتنا تكون منجلبة ساعات او ماشي شغل ,... 
تراها فترة وعقب خلاص بنودر هالسوالف عندنا عياال وروضة ومدااارس يعني هي فترة وبسسس 

لا واللي يقهرج في خوات ريلج اذا معرسااااات تحش فيج وتحش وانتي وانتي وما تشوووف عمرها فبيت ريلها حتى قلاص الماي ما تشله ما اشوفها عمتي تهزبها والا بس تعرف تهزب بنات الناااس خلها تادب بنتها فالاول 


لوووووووعة وبس

----------


## لك القرار

والله عيبني اسلوبج في الكتابه وضحكتيني بس كلامج عنهم الصراحه انا انقهرت عنبوا ما في مستحى بس شو بتسوين غير انج تقولين الله المستعان

----------


## الأصالة

صدقج والله

عيب عليهم لا يستحون ولا يخيلون

اصلا الي اتسوي جيه ما عندها اصل لانها لو فيها ذره من الحيا كانت اعتبرت ان ام ريلها نفس امها وما رضت عليها اتبهدلهاا

على الاقل اتنش وتساعد عمتها لو بشي بسيط وتوقف وياها في العزايم والمناسبات والا شو خانتها حرمة ولد

----------


## • яed •

ههههههههههههه


انزين الحرمه يوم بتتزوج بتاخذ الريال مش هله
مب ملزومه تخدمهم 
واذا تشوفينها مقصره في حق اخوج ها شي يخصه ما يخصج انتي تين تقيمين علاقتهم

اذا اسلوبج وياهن نفس طريقة كلامج هني فالموضوع
الله يعينهن عليج بصراحه
حطي فبالج ترا الملافظ سعد على قولتهم خلج ارقى

----------


## ساحره العين

> و يمكن وصلت ل : كما تدين تدان !


ما في شي بعيد عن ربج كل شي جايز  :29:

----------


## تعب حال

والله اني اتريا الوقت يوم بيوم لين عرس اخويه عشان اتي حرمته وادلعها واتكشت واسولف معاها ..
مادري ليش جي قلوبكن حصى على حريم الخوان الله لابليتنا ..

----------


## أبحث عن ذاتي

ههههه تعرفين انج عسوولة .. والله ما اعرف شقولج انا ما عندي اخوان اولاد ولا اني معرسة بس دووم اسمع ربيعاتي واللي حوالي يرمسون بنفس الموضوع .. يا اختي هو يعتمد على البنت نفسها وشخصية الريال .. باين من كلامج انه اخوانج طيبين او انهم مب من النوع الشديد .. والوحده على ما عودتيها .. يعني من البداية هم ما رمسوا فماشي فايدة عقب .. الله يهديهم ويهدي النفوس يارب .. يمكن لو كل واحد من اخوانج رمس حرمته وفهمها انها ملزومة تقوم فيه على الاقل وتهتم باموره ولا كيف كل وحده عقب بتمسك بيت بكبره وعيال ؟؟ ترى مب كل شي ينعق على الخدم .. الله يرزقج اختي بالزوج الصالح .. وان شاء الله الامور تنصلح ..

----------


## اميره بلاقصر

رأي في الموضوع  :34: 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...9#post40759679

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

> والله اني اتريا الوقت يوم بيوم لين عرس اخويه عشان اتي حرمته وادلعها واتكشت واسولف معاها ..
> مادري ليش جي قلوبكن حصى على حريم الخوان الله لابليتنا ..


سبحان الله ..انا دااااااسما الاحظ اذا الام ما وازنت الامور يين الاخت ومرت الولد وتسوي ضبط للمعامله الي يحصل مظالاخت تتطاول وتتامر على زوجة اخوها وهالشي غلط غلط ...الحمدلله في بيت اهلي ومن غير حلفان ابوي وامي يعاملونا كاننا خوات تعرفون شو يعني خوات !!
لكن سبحان الله انا عايشه بوضع مختلف تماما بس نقول الحمدلله ...
ونصيحه لاي اخت ماتزوجت ترى بييج الدور وتتزوجين وبتجربين شعور الغربة وسط اهل ريلج واشتياقج للمه اهلج
وشوفة ابوج وامج ..وااي ماتزوجت مابتحس غير لما تسكن مكلن بعيد عن اهلها ...

----------


## المغتربة

الوحدة تسكن بروحها لو عندها حمية شرات راعية الموضوع <<<<<<<

----------


## jameela200

تبين الصدق ... 

هو صح يقهر واايد 

انا مثلا مرت اخوي نحبها طيبة دمها خفيف وايد تعطي وتاخذ .. واخوي شديييييييييييد عليها 
بس عيبها ( تسهر لين الصبح وتنش الظهر وما اساعد امي في الطبخ ) 
امي تضايق اغلب الأوقات .. ونحن ما نعرف كيف نقول لها نحبها نبي خاطرها ... بس هي تشوفنا كل وحدة عندها شغالة 
والشغالات يخدمنا عسب جيه مووول ما تتحرك ... 

اويييه اكيد خوات ريلي يشوفوني جيه 

بس طاف ما يهموني لأنهم ما يعرفون قدري ابد ... 
والحمدالله ساكنة ابروحي في بيتي وكل شي اديره وشغالتي موجودة

----------


## jameela200

> السلام عليكم و الرحمه
> 
> بقولج شي .. قبل لا اعرس كنت اشوف ان مرت اخوي خقاقه و نحيسه خخخخخخخخ ..كونت عنها هالانطباع لان ما كنت اسولف وياها .. و فعلا كانت ما ادش المطبخ ف البدايه و مرات اتي تيلس معانا بس ما نسولف وياها اتم تطالع التلفزيون و يوم يوصل اخوي تروح حجرتها !! هي كانت تشوفنا اننا مب بالعينها . . و احنا نشوفها نحيسه!! و ها كله نتيجة اننا ما كنا نسولف و لا في شي يجمعنا !! مع الايام بدينا شوي شوي نسولف وياها و عقب ما عرست صرت انا مثلها ف البيت .. >>سكوتي كان اني استحي منهم و ما اعرف اسولف و اخاف اقول كلمه و انقع و فيني طبع يوم كذا شخص يشوفني اسولف اتلعثم و ما ارمس عدل .. 
> عدم دخولي المطبخ>>لأني احس ان البيت مب بيتي و استحي اشل و احط و اخاف اسوي طبخه و تخترب و يعيبون علي ..
> عدم زيارتي لأهل زوجي و حتى ما اطلع وياهم رحلات >> لنفس الاسباب اني استحي و ما اتكلم اتم ساكته ف اقول ايلس بروحي او مجابله ريلي احسن !! 
> 
> ما عذرت مرت اخوي الا لما صرت انا مرت اخو فلانه و حطيت نفسي مكانها .. بعدها عرفت اني كنت ظالمتنها بتفكيري!! 
> 
> بس الحين كل شي تغير اسولف مع الكل و ادش المطبخ اخبص و اسولف جدام الجميع عادي .. مع الايام الانسان يتغير
> ...


صدق والله

----------


## om.shuhab

بقولكم أشياء تصير من واقع الحياة ،، 
أخواتي الكريمات لاتسيئون فهم بعضكم البعض ،، 
الزوجه لمن تنتقل من بيتها إلى بيت أهل ريلها تصير تغيرات وأيد يعني صعب تتاقلم مع الوضع بسهؤله لأنها من قبل كانت حياتها غير وانتقلت إلى وضع آخر يعني حياتها تغيرت لاتسيئون فهمها اعطوها فرصه ،، وعلى الزوج من أول ماتدخل زوجته إلى بيته وتنظم مع أهله يقول لها يأفلانه هذا بيتنا كلنا أبيج تسوين 1و2و3 ...... بكل هدوء عشب الزوجه تعرف تقوم بجميع مسؤلياتها في البيت،،، 


مع احترامي لج أختي يمكن تكونين غير متزوجه واذ كنتي متزوجه ماسكنتي ويا أهل ريلج ،، 


الزوجه تقول أهل ريلي مب زينين وانتو تقولون حرمة الولد مب زينه بسبب عدم التفاهم 

أجل خبروني من الزين إذ ثلاثة أرباع البيوت تعاني من نفس ألمشاكل ،، 

أحيان لمن تدخل زوجه بيت أهل ريلها يكون هناك نوع من ألغيره الشديده بين الحريم اللي ف البيت.. 


بقولكم شي حرمة إخوج عامليها نفس أختج إذ تبين الأمور تمشي اوك .. شيلي الحواجز أمبينكم.. 
انتي متى تنشئن من الرقاد !!! 
متى تدخلين المطبخ !! 
يعني انتي تنشئن الساعه السأعه?2 وتبين حرمة إخوج تنش من الفير مأيصير ،،، 
أووك أمج تشتغل ف المطبخ بروحها خواتج وين!!! تبين حرمة إخوج تسير تساعدها!! 
أمشن صح جدام زوجة الأخو عسب تسوي نفسكن .. 


إناا عن نفسي إذ شفت هالطريقه اللي قاعده ترمسين فيها من أخت زوجي ف طبيعي أني بعاند كل شي وبسوي عكس اللي انتي تبينه ،، لأني ماحصلت أسلوب حلو وماتعودت حد يعاملني بهالطريقه بيت أهلي ،، 


حرمة الأخو بشر نفسكم تتحسس من أي أسلوب يبدر منكم سواء كان حلؤ ولأ مب حلوو ،،

مثلا العمه إذ أشتغلت وحرمة الأخو ماسأعدتها بتعصب وحالتها حاله بس إذ بنتها ماساعدتها الأمر يكون عادي وطبيعي صح ولأ لا!! 
ليش حرمة الأخو مأتعتبر فرد من أفراد العائله !! 
ليش مانصفي نيتنا اتجاها،، 


أتمنى من كل زوج يعرف مسؤوليات ومتطلبات الزواح و هالمشاكل الزوج يقدر يتحكم فيها باستخدام فنه في الأسلوب

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

الحمدلله اللي كتبتي عنه غير متوفر في محيط اسرتنا
بالعكس حريم اخواني عسل
وحده حرمة بيت صدق
والثانيه مقصره احيانا في شغل البيت بس اخلاقها عسل هالشي يكفي
وامي ونحن الحمدلله مانتدخل

وهالنموذج اذا متوفر بكل صراحه اشوفه نادر في محيط اهلنا
كلن وتربيته 

والله يعين ،، يمكن انتي اكثر التجارب اللي مرت عليج جي ، بس بعد تفائلي وترى مب 90٪ متأكده انه هالنسبه تقيس خبراتج واللي شفتيه ومب واقع الحياه

----------


## أميرة الوجدان

> La Princesse انتي الي ردج مب عايبني 
> 
> الصراحة ماعندج سنع كيف تقولين مب ملزومة بامه تقوين ريلج على هله!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> تعتبرين هالشي ذوووق يعني !!!!!!!
> 
> ترضين على حريم خواتج يقولن جي لامج !!!!! ؟ جاوبي ؟ نفس الكلام الي قلتيه ترضين حريم خوانج يقولون جي حق امج ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!! 
> 
> اقولج انتي بدمري حياتج بسبب طريقة تفكيرج العقيمة 
> ...





الاخت La Princesse

ليش مارديتي على ردي ؟ 
جاوبي

----------


## um YaSs

انتي احين محتشره وتسبين ومعصبه وحالتج حاله ؟؟

انزين اذا اخوانج رياييل لهم كلمتهم ليش هم ما يرمسون حريمهم ويصلبونهن ؟؟؟

ليش مخلينهن جي ؟ الغلط من الريال هب من الحرمه لو الريال له كلمه وشور جان الحرمه ما استوت جي

انا فبيت ابويه خاشوقه صغيره ما اشل وعمري ما دشيت المطبخ وما غسلت ثياب ولاا كنت اسوي شي ورقاد لين العصر بعد

مب الظهر وطلعات ع كيفي وكل شي ع كيفي .. بس يوم عرست كل شي تغير .. قمت اسوي واساعد واذا حمياتي

فالمطبخ طبعا في رمضان بس ادخل اساعد حتى لو بشي بسيييط لاني ماعرف اطبخ حتى لو اقصص خضره

ويوم اخلص اكلي اشل الصحن وارتب واسوي وياهم والحياه حلوه والحمدلله عمتيه

معتبرتني وحده من بناتها وتعاملني بعد احسن عن بناتها وماجد ضايقتني بكلمه

والا قالت شي ومخلتني ع راحتيه وما تدخل في حياتي ولا حياة ريلي الله يخليها لنا يارب

.. ها كله يرد على اهل الريل كيف هم ويا حرمة ولدهم وعلى الريال نفسه كيف علاقته فيها .. 

اذا هل ريلي ما يدخلون المطبخ ولا يسوون شي ليش انا اسوي ؟؟ يايه استغل عندهم انا ؟

مثل ما هم يسوون انا بسوي ما بسوي شي زياده عنهم !! 

وبعدين لا تقارنين حريم السبعينات والستينات في حريم احين كل شي تغير والدنيا تغيرت وكل حد 

يعيش زمانه محد يعيش زمن حد ..

----------


## La Princesse

> الاخت La Princesse
> 
> ليش مارديتي على ردي ؟ 
> جاوبي


هههههه ليش معصبة ؟! برد عليج لكني ما شفت كلامج اصلا الا توني اشوفه  :Smile: 
المهم .. قلتي مافيني سنع و تفكيري عقيم .. حلو ..

أولا .. يوم قلت مب ملزومة يعني مب من واجباتي كـ زوجة ولدهم اقوم من الرقاد عشان اشوف اذا حد في البيت يبا مني شي !! وها الشي ما يزعل موولية !! مثلا عمتي تبا مني شي ظروري ظروري أكيد بتي توعيني وبتقولي يا فلانة تراني ابا هالشي منج ، اما انا مب ملزومة انش من الرقاد وأتم ميلسة عشان حد يطلب مني شي .. ومثلا سالفة الطبخ لو هم عندهم طباخ و بشاكير و عندهم 15 بنية في البيت ليش مطلوب مني انا اطبخ ؟؟ لو انا بساعد بروحي بساعد ومن نفسي مابا حد يحطلي جداول عشان ما احس ان الشغلة فرض علي و اسويه وانا مغصوبة !! ومثلا ما عندهم طباخ و الام هي الي تطبخ .. تراها تطبخ حق عيالها وبناتها (ويعطيها الف مليون عافية) .. لكن اشمعنى لو انا كلت وياهم استوي انا الي بثجل عليها ؟؟ ترا من قبل هي تطبخ و بناتها ياكلون .. 

ثانيا .. انا ما قويت ريلي على اهله ابدا .. بالعكس علاقتي فيهم حلوة !! انتي الي فهمتي غلط !! انا ما قلت له : "انا مب ملزومة فيهم" انا قلت وصلت له المعلومة بطريقة معينة .. انا لو خدمتهم وسويت لهم و شليت وحطيت تراه من طيب اصلي ، مب لانه واجب علي .. 

ثالثا .. اذا العايلة عندهم قوانين معينة وجداول يحطونها حق بناتهم و حق حريم عيالهم من طبخ وتنظيف وغيره المفروض يقولون هالشي يوم بيسيرون يخطبون لان مب كل البنات يرضون يعيشون في هالاجواء ..

فهمتي يا حلوة ؟؟ بليز مرة ثانية قبل لا تكتبين ردج ياليت تقرين الكلام مرة ومرتين عشان توصلج المعلومة .. وبس  :Smile:

----------


## أحلام علي

اختي سامحيني بس ماشوف فيها شي

انتي قلتي امج الي تطبخ وتطبخ للكل

يعني مايت على هالبنتين مدري ثلاث

وبالنسبه للصحون اظن خداماتكم الي يشلون الصحمون وينظفون

يعني يشلون صحونكم ومايشلون صحونهم

انتو تبونهم خدامات !!

عفوا اختي بس حتى شو هالرمسه ان انتو ارقى عنهم ترا والله عيييييييييييييب

واختي انتي مامدحتي فيهم شي واحد

تبين ينشون الصبح يجابلونج ؟؟

انا اسفه اختي

اذا عالخدم لما ينظفون غرفهم خلاص قوليلهم كاش روحكم نظفو حجركم ولا ييبولكم خدامات  :Smile:

----------


## ليندااااا

الله يهدي الجميع

----------


## (جنى)

أحيان لمن تدخل زوجه بيت أهل ريلها يكون هناك نوع من ألغيره الشديده بين الحريم اللي ف البيت
 :32:

----------


## أميرة الوجدان

> هههههه ليش معصبة ؟! برد عليج لكني ما شفت كلامج اصلا الا توني اشوفه 
> المهم .. قلتي مافيني سنع و تفكيري عقيم .. حلو ..
> 
> أولا .. يوم قلت مب ملزومة يعني مب من واجباتي كـ زوجة ولدهم اقوم من الرقاد عشان اشوف اذا حد في البيت يبا مني شي !! وها الشي ما يزعل موولية !! مثلا عمتي تبا مني شي ظروري ظروري أكيد بتي توعيني وبتقولي يا فلانة تراني ابا هالشي منج ، اما انا مب ملزومة انش من الرقاد وأتم ميلسة عشان حد يطلب مني شي .. ومثلا سالفة الطبخ لو هم عندهم طباخ و بشاكير و عندهم 15 بنية في البيت ليش مطلوب مني انا اطبخ ؟؟ لو انا بساعد بروحي بساعد ومن نفسي مابا حد يحطلي جداول عشان ما احس ان الشغلة فرض علي و اسويه وانا مغصوبة !! ومثلا ما عندهم طباخ و الام هي الي تطبخ .. تراها تطبخ حق عيالها وبناتها (ويعطيها الف مليون عافية) .. لكن اشمعنى لو انا كلت وياهم استوي انا الي بثجل عليها ؟؟ ترا من قبل هي تطبخ و بناتها ياكلون .. 
> 
> ثانيا .. انا ما قويت ريلي على اهله ابدا .. بالعكس علاقتي فيهم حلوة !! انتي الي فهمتي غلط !! انا ما قلت له : "انا مب ملزومة فيهم" انا قلت وصلت له المعلومة بطريقة معينة .. انا لو خدمتهم وسويت لهم و شليت وحطيت تراه من طيب اصلي ، مب لانه واجب علي .. 
> 
> ثالثا .. اذا العايلة عندهم قوانين معينة وجداول يحطونها حق بناتهم و حق حريم عيالهم من طبخ وتنظيف وغيره المفروض يقولون هالشي يوم بيسيرون يخطبون لان مب كل البنات يرضون يعيشون في هالاجواء ..
> 
> فهمتي يا حلوة ؟؟ بليز مرة ثانية قبل لا تكتبين ردج ياليت تقرين الكلام مرة ومرتين عشان توصلج المعلومة .. وبس




هههههههههههههههههههه سبحان الله غيرتي ردج عقب ماكان ردج سلبي 

مااقول غير متناقضات

----------


## أميرة الوجدان

شي واحد لازم تعرفنه حرمة الاخ اذا ماقدرت اهل ريلها صدقيني هي الخسرانة بتمر الايام والليالي بتعيش جي معاناة وحش فيهم وحتى عيالها بيكونون مثلها فاحسن الوحدة تعاملهم زين وتصبر لانه هي بتكون عمة بيوم من الايام

----------


## La Princesse

> هههههههههههههههههههه سبحان الله غيرتي ردج عقب ماكان ردج سلبي 
> 
> مااقول غير متناقضات


مسكينة !! وليش اغير ردي لايكون خفت منج !!
لا عيوني ما غيرت ردي انا وضحته لاني اكتشفت ان فيه ناس ما تفهم ..
في البداية قلت اني مب ملزومة وما زلت على رايي وانتي حرة تتقبلينه او لاء .. 

ههههههههههههه والله حالة  :Smile:

----------


## om نصور

يمكن كلامج صح أنا معرسه واشوف واسمع من حولي. صح أني.ما اطبخ. مب لاني ما اعرف بس احس ما اعرف ارضي ذوقهم بالاكل بس الحمدالله اهتم بكل ما يخص ريلي وعيالي. 

ولكن في بنات. بنفس مواصفات الللي قلتيه وخاصه التسعينات. رفع ضغط بس ما منهم من اهلهم أنا بصراحه امي ما تقصر تمسكنا على كل غلطه.

----------


## غندورة بوظبي

السلام عليكم 
الصراحة مب من النوع الي ارمس في المنتديات بس الموضوع شدني 
انا وحدة اقول يوم الحرمة تسوي في ريلها جي احسن يستاهل حتى اذا تبين تزعلين لان القرد في عين امه غزال اسمحيلي يعني بس انا اقول انه كل الرياييل كل الرياييل يعني 100 % اوكي يستاهلوووون واحسن انه بنات اليوم والجيل اليديد متسنعات يادبون الرياييل مب يتم مخلنها نفس الخاروف عندة وهو يروح يتخرفن لا اقولج حرمتة تخرفنة ابرك ولا شو رايكن


والله يرزقج انشاء الله وتتزوجين وتييبين عيال وتعرفين انه لا الزوج ولا اهل الزوج يسد عينهم شيء ادعولها يا بنات انها تعرس وبنشوف كلامها عقب ما تعرس بسنه

----------


## مراسيل الوفاآ

^

الموضوع جديم ويمكن عرست البنت لكن ما ننكر انه كلامها فيه من الصح بغض النظر عن الاسلوب 
لكن شو يعني لا الزوج ولا اهل الزوج يسد عينهم شي ؟؟

ستر عليج هالزوج هالشي ما يكفيج ؟
خلاج تحسين بمعنى الامومه هالشي ما يكفيج؟
اهله تقبلوج حرمه لولدهم ما يكفيج ؟

اذا اهلج وهم اقرب الناس لج وممكن ف لحظات انهم يزعلونج يت ع الغرب وقلتي ما يسد عينهم شي !!
يكفي انهم ميلسينج ف بيتهم هذا اذا كنتي تسكنين وياهم ولا غير هذا بيكون مصيرج او مصير اي وحده ثانيه شقه ما تعرف تحط فيها اغراضها ولا تسكن فيها او بيت اجار ومتلعوزين فيه ما يكفيكم ؟؟


قابلوا الاحسان بالاحسان عشان الله يبارك ف حياتكم ولا تنسون انه اكثر اهل النار هن الحريم وهي من هالاشيا اللي يسونها الحريم وغافلات عنها ومنها نكران الجميل  :Smile:

----------


## om.shuhab

> اختي سامحيني بس ماشوف فيها شي
> 
> انتي قلتي امج الي تطبخ وتطبخ للكل
> 
> يعني مايت على هالبنتين مدري ثلاث
> 
> وبالنسبه للصحون اظن خداماتكم الي يشلون الصحمون وينظفون
> 
> يعني يشلون صحونكم ومايشلون صحونهم
> ...


ؤالله ردج عيبني. ههع. والموضوع مابيخلص

----------


## حرمة salem

فديت ريلي وفديت امه وخواته 
عشت وياهم على الحلوه والمره

----------


## أميرة الوجدان

> مسكينة !! وليش اغير ردي لايكون خفت منج !!
> لا عيوني ما غيرت ردي انا وضحته لاني اكتشفت ان فيه ناس ما تفهم ..
> في البداية قلت اني مب ملزومة وما زلت على رايي وانتي حرة تتقبلينه او لاء .. 
> 
> ههههههههههههه والله حالة



هيه خفتي مني لانه الحق وياي 

ومسكين حالج حبوبة 

الله يهديج

----------


## الأحلام الملونة

الرجاء الألتزام بالحوار الراقي وحترام الرآي الأخر

----------


## Ch3nel

> أحيان لمن تدخل زوجه بيت أهل ريلها يكون هناك نوع من ألغيره الشديده بين الحريم اللي ف البيت




دائماً حبيبتي ..

----------


## مشاعل العرب

هلا اخواتي 
انا من اخوات الريل وعندي اثنين من حريم الاخوان ماعرف شو اخبركم عنهم بس اللي ملاحظته عنهم انهم مختلفات واااااايد عن بعض 
مابغي اتكلم عنهم بس هذا الاختلاف اللي لاحظته نابع من :


1- تربيه البنت وتعليمها واهم من كذا مفهومها للحياة الزوجيه وعلاقتها مع اهل الريل 

2- كمان الريل (اخوي الله يهديه )له دور بعد لازم يفهم مرته انها لازم تحترم وتقدر اهله تساعدهم تتصل عليهم وتسال اذا محتاجين شي ماشي " يعني هي لازم تحببا فيها " وخاصة اذا موساكنه قريب 


بس مااقول غير الله يسعد اخواني ^-^ 




ويسعد الجميع 




^_^

----------


## الأمل موجود@

> سؤال : 
> 
> *منو طلال بن الوليد !!!!!!!* 
> 
> يمكن قصدج الوليد بن طلال بس من زود ما شاله على حريم إخوانج ضيعتي الإسم ككككككككك 
> 
> المهم الغالية ،، كم أخو عندج ؟؟؟؟ وكم واحد فيهم معرس وحرمته عندكم ؟؟ معقولة الغالية كلهم شينات وفيهم نفس الطبايع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ !!!!!!!!!!! شي غريب والله 
> 
> بصراحة من إسلوبج وإسلوب الهجوم اللي مسويتنه عليهم أحس أن مب كل الغلط منهم !!! 
> ...


كفيتي وفيتي :9:

----------


## ஐ عَـفـرٌة ஐ

انا حريم اخوانيه مب جيه و النعم فيهن ربات بيوت 
ماقد شفت منهن اللي تقوليه و نادر ما تقصر وحده فيهن لظروف مثلا: عيالها وايد صغار او وراها شغلات ظروروية 
و اميه فديتها تحبهن و هذا اهم شــي 
^^
هدي هدي احس بج وايد شاله بخاطرج على حريم اخوانج ، هذيل شرات خواتتج التمسي لهن العذر 
و ربي يصلح مبينكم يارب ^^

----------


## S A R S H A

بصراحه !
لا تسكتون عشان خاطر اخوانكم 
والله لو انا مكانكم بزلزل كيانهم ما بخلي فيهم عرج صاحي 
حلوه ! اشوف امي تطبخ و تكرف حق هوانم جردن ستي . 
اقولج لا تسكتين و اللي تقولج حسسيها انها مهمه .....ألخ 
الا بتقعد على ظهرج و بدلدل ريولها @@ 

يوم بتشوفون هالحركات فيهم قولي حق الوالده الله يخليها لكم ماتطبخ الا قد حايتكم 
و ما يخلون هالهوانم ياكلون و عاقبوهم و يوم بيوم يقعدون معاكم نشوا و سووا لهم طاف
حسسوهم ان عندكم اخبار مهمه و خاشينها عنهم خخخخ والله لاتموت و ما تعيش 

ياخي صدق لا تسكتون و انا اقرا موضوعج عصبت !

.


الكلام موجه لبعض الاخوات @
اكيد اللي ردت هي عندها حميه ...ألخ 
بس ياليت بعض البنات ما ياخذون الموضوع على اساس شخصي ليش هي متزوجه وعندها حميه و عايشه في بيت اهل ريلها و تتحسس من الموضوع 

انتو مب ساكنين معاها في نفس البيت ؟!
الحين لو كانت هي متزوجه و كاتبه ان خوات ريلها شينات والله كنتوا بتوقفون معاها و بتخلون حمياتها هم السبب و هم اساس المشاكل 

بس الموضوع مس الوتر الحساس فيكم ! انكم متزوجات 
واللي تتكلم على عمر راعية الموضوع احس ماله داعي تقولين عمرها و تطنزين ليش انها متأخره في الزواج
لو انتي كنت مكانها و مب متزوجه شو كان شعورج ؟!!

.


بصراحه انا احس انج يا راعية الموضوع فيج هم في قلبج 
و شوفي نحن عشنا هالتجربه يمكن انا وقتها كنت صغيره و ما افهم مع زوجة اخوي الكبير الله يرحمه
و كانت تسمع كلام امها و تعلمها اشياء مب زينه انها تكون شريره و كانت تقرص اختي اللي اكبر مني 
و وقتها اغلب خواني و خواتي كانوا اطفال . و كانت مسويه جو لنفسها و ما تساعد و كله رقاد و اكل ع الجاهز !
و هالحركات كلها من تعليمات امها الله يهديها .
مرت السنين و تعاشرت معانا و شافت ان خواتي مب شريرات و ان امي الله يرحمها مب شريره ولا خبيثه
تخيلي ! تمت ساكنه في بيتنا لمدت 20 سنه و من كثر ما تعلقت فينا و حبتنا ، امها اللي هي امها كانت تغار من محبة بنتها لنا و علاقتها بينا @
و الحين مرت اخوي هذي بالذات احب انسانه لقلبنا و الكل يحبها و يبا لها الخير و عرفت ان امها كانت تعلمها اشياء خطأ مب عسب تكرهنا ! بالعكس يمكن امها حاطه في بالها انها تقوي شخصية بنتها من صوبنا .


اهم شي في الموضوع انكم ما تسكتون عن حقهم و تعيشون بخوف من زعل اخوكم ولا اي شخص 
اذا انتي سكتي ! هي بتتمادى 
وقفيها عند حدها و حسسيها بخطأها بدون اي صريخ او ضرايب
بس خليج صارمه و نغزيها من تحت لين تحت خليها تفهم ان اللي يصير خطأ
و الضرب الغير المباشر اقوى طريقة لإيصال المعلومه ..

اكسبوهم صوبكم و خليكم انتو حبايبهم 
يوم بتطلعون خبروها انها اتي معاكم لو مجامله 
حسسوها انكم معاها صدقيني بتكسبونها .

----------


## دودوالحلوة

امممممممممم نحن عندنا شرات هالنموذج فالبيت بس على خفيف 
انا ما الوم حرمة اخوي بالعكس هي يمكن تفكر ان بهالطريقة بتكون يالسة متربعة مرتاحة مدلعة عمرها 
الاحساس بان ما في مسؤولية عليها مريح وايد 
و كل وحدة و تربيتها مثل ما قالو الخوات سابقا 

اما الخطا الاخبر انا اقول انه عالريال اللي ما عرف يحط خطوط حمرة من البداية و سمح للامور انها تتمادى جدام عينه و يلس يطالع و بس بدون ما يلحق الموقف بتصرف حكيم 

احس ان الدور الاكبر له هو لانه بيمشيها عالطريقة اللي هو يباها 
بس دامه مستانس على يلستها اذا نكلمه مرة و مرتين و لو ما شفنا تغيير او تجاوب نكلمها هي بالهداوة و بالاسلوب الزين 
ولو ما تغيرت عقب نستخدم الطريقة اللي انا استخدمتها ويا اللي في بيتنا 
سويت اجتماع لهم ويا امي و ابوي (عشان الفشلة ) و تكلمت وياهم بصراحة جدام امي و ابوي و قلت لهم النقاط اللي مب عايبتنا كلنا بس بهدوء و سمعت ردودهم و كسرت راسهم
و الحمدلله الامور طيبة الحين و ان شاء الله الامور بتتحسن اكثر ويا الوقت

هالسوالف يبالها تصرف بطريقة صحيحة 100% عسب ما يكون في حساسيات بينا نحن و اخواننا 
هي بالاخر مب شي مهم بالنشبة لنا لكن اخواننا و سعادتهم اللي يهمونا بس طبعا مب على حساب باقي الاهل 

و ربنا يغير النفوس للاحسن ان شاء الله

----------


## Ch3nel

اشك انج معرس !!



حرمة اخوج مب ملزومة و لو كان اسلوبج جي و أنا مرت اخوج جان تصرفت بطريقة ثانية ..


شو هالاسلوب ..

----------

